# Tristar - STI



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

I had heard recently that when you stop looking for something it finds you. Some of you may have heard that I was not having any luck finding an STI engine for my Tristar conversion. It's funny how things fall into place. Long story short, a friend and I bought an 04 STI this afternoon.








300hp Tristar is coming soon! I've already collected 90% of the parts I need. Transmission is a Porsche G50 5spd.
36k miles on the engine, no damage to it at all! I drove this STI off the trailer. Only problem was that somebody swiped the BOV , so we had to stuff a rag in the intercooler to get enough boost to drive it in the garage.








If you remembered the "Vanagon-S" (WRX powered) and what it was able to do... I can't even imagine 100hp more!








Too bad it's red...it's going to attract the wrong kind of attention...


----------



## CdnVWJunk-e (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Vanagon-S)*

Lucky you. I presume that you got a good deal?

_Quote, originally posted by *Vanagon-S* »_
Too bad it's red...it's going to attract the wrong kind of attention...


Unfortunately too true http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Maybe you should give it the same treatment as your syncro


----------



## the ugly van (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Tristar - STI (CdnVWJunk-e)*

Paint it WR Pearl Blue with Gold Rims to give it the proper STI look !


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Vanagon-S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanagon-S* »_I had heard recently that when you stop looking for something it finds you. 

Wow, you have some amazing luck!!!
That will be a fun project thats for sure!
I need to move down to Oregon your junkyards seem to be ALOT better!


----------



## throttle grotto (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: Tristar - STI (unimogken)*

I need a better job....


----------



## kingj87 (Sep 1, 2004)

never cease to amaze me, can't wait to see the progress


----------



## Bantastic (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Vanagon-S)*

so what do you do with the rest of the car? Ebay?
BTW...I wanna drive that biatch when it's done


----------



## Bantastic (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Bantastic)*

just noticed the headlight washers. Are those stock on the Tristars?


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Bantastic)*

All swedish T3's have them installed, even on round headlamp grills.
The difference is that the fluid tank is nearly 2x as large and the tank has 2 pumps. The normal washer switch on the stalk operates the headlight washers only when the headlights are on.
Stand back when I turn them on! it's super high pressure and gets fluid everywhere!


----------



## ken_mag (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Vanagon-S)*

Just amazing... and with that G50 tranny..







any thoughts on performance suspension, custom gear rations, disc brakes all around?
Ken


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Tristar - STI (ken_mag)*

Brakes are being made as we speak. Fronts are Porsche 993 twin turbo, rears are boxster S with 930 rotors. It should stop as well as it goes.


----------



## Der T4 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Vanagon-S)*

Looks good Eric! I'm still waiting on my caliper carriers from the machine shop. I should have them late next week, the guy got a big job from Boeing. I guess they're more of a priority the my stuff.
Keep us posted!
*Can you use the STi Brembos for anything?*


----------



## spaeth (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Vanagon-S)*

Nice Eric! You are the master searcher. I can't wait to see this thing on the road.
Craig


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Tristar - STI (spaeth)*

Heh, a couple of before and after shots...
before:








after:








after, after:








The beast:


----------



## Bantastic (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Vanagon-S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanagon-S* »_Heh, a couple of before and after shots...
before:









is that an airbagged wheel? Sure doesn't look like one. Wonder if it'd fit in a Eurovan???hmmmm


----------



## irsa76 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Bantastic)*

Yes it's an airbag wheel. I'm probably safe in saying it won't fit an EV.


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Vanagon-S)*

make sure you atleast add the sti badge.
steve


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Tristar - STI (vanaman)*

I do have the badge!
Here it is it's already in (the back) anyway


----------



## ken_mag (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Vanagon-S)*

I wanted to stick on the Subaru stars logo somewhere, but the size wasn't quite right, so I opted for a 16V badge instead..









Ken
87GL/EJ22


----------



## lugee (Feb 23, 2004)

Can i have the wheels =D


----------



## A2tornado (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (lugee)*

All I want to know is what kind of numbers it'll put down


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (A2tornado)*

The last one had 217hp at the wheels, and it's way fast. This one is rated at 300hp at the flywheel... after a few simple mods and only turning 2 wheels instead of 4, I might see a little over 300 at the wheels. 0 - 60 times should be scary fast!







( if I can keep the tires from spinning) The 10" rears should help.


----------



## Der T4 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

You ROCK Eric! How are the Porsche Brakes coming? I pick mine up today or tomorrow!


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Der T4)*

Chad,
They're coming along. Any day now I'm expecting a call... 
The rears: Parts are all here, I just need time to fab the backing plates and and caliper carriers. The cross drilled 930 rotors are freaking huge! Can't wait to see them inside the wheels.


----------



## Time4Corrado (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Speaking of Big Porsche Brakes, How are you making the caliper mounts?
I have an opertuinity of picking up a set of 996 front calipers fairly cheap. I was wondering if the adaptors I have seen online for the early 911 to opt for the late brakes might work on the Vanagon ? they both share the 3.5" spacing.
Also, how are you mounting the 5 X 130 Porsche rotors to the 5 X 112 VW hubs? 
I was wondering if hub off a 944 might fit the vanagon axle makling the swap to Porsche brakes easier...the front any way.
I guess I am hoping you post a how to on this swap. I remember seeing your Boxster set up on your Vanagon S project a while ago...


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Time4Corrado)*

When I actually get there, I'll give you a step by step on how I'm doing it.
The front calipers are being mounted with a CNC'd adapter for the correct rotor offset. 
Hubs are a completely fabricated part. The entire hub assy is milled from an 8" peice of round steel. This way we can put any bolt pattern we want on them. The Porsche rotors just bolt to the hub, just like Dr. Porsche does it. 
Soon as the parts show, I'll post a few pics. I'm having 6 sets made for now. Depending on cost, I might produce this as a kit. Problem is that Porsche calipers and rotors are really spendy. I could just offer the hubs and caliper adapters...


----------



## Time4Corrado (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

I can get a set of 996 Porsche Rotors and Calipers this weekend off an 04.
If I could hook up a set of adaptors and hubs from you I would be hooked up.
I have been thinking about this set up for a while now. Trying to figure out just how to do it properly. The Porsche guys have been doing it for years...
Could you count me in on a hub and caliper mount set??








Now what are you doing in the rear? The parking brake seems to be the tough one...
I have a Syncro Small Car big brake kit. I am thinking I might just sell on ebay...

I like the idea of an alloy Brembo set up much better.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Time4Corrado (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Time4Corrado)*

MORE BRAKE STUFF:
Doesn't look like my 996 calipers Will work on your brake kit set up. 
I did some research:
My 996/986 Calipers use a 318mm X 28mm rotor.
Big Red 993 rotors are 322mm X 32mm. 
Late 930 rotors are 304mm X 32mm.
I checked StopTech and they don't have anthing too close. Not sure what Brembo has to offer couldn't find a listing yet.
*Big question is do you think the offset for the stock 993 rotors will work with your new hubs?







*
*The caliper carriers could probably be easily machined down the 4mm needed to mate up to the smaller 996/986 rotors...







*











_Modified by Time4Corrado at 7:29 PM 1-1-2007_


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Time4Corrado)*

Ther difference between 318mm and 322... 4mm? Should be able to work. 
It's the offset of the caliper that's an issue. 
This the 930 rotor w/ 993 standard caliper:


----------



## Derek (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

I would love to see your van sometime. I'm in Tigard, where are you located?
d e r e k


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Derek)*

Not too far away! I'm up by the zoo. (about a mile away)


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Got the muffler mount almost finished...


----------



## touchuptim (Dec 27, 2004)

way cool!what are you going to do for the craddle?


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (touchuptim)*

Wow.


----------



## FleaDog (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (HighPlainsDrifter)*

nice, are you using the stock turbo?


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (FleaDog)*

Yes. The engine stays pretty much stock. The STI up pipe is already cat-less, so no need to swap that out. The down pipe is now a very nice mandrel bent 2.5" pipe that dumps directly into a 911 Carrera muffler. I've had great success with this muffler, since it was designed for a 3.2 liter engine it breathes very well. Sounds nearly stock at idle.
The Harness is complete! (thanks Brian!) small plug for Smallcar in Tacoma Wa. He wired in the throttle by wire very nicely. 
Talk about ease of installation, no throttle cable here! Just a cable that ties into the ECU. 
The DJ 112i engine comes out soon! 
The 5spd transmission is now up for grabs. It comes complete with the shifter box and rod (which you need). It's tight, and I have reciepts for it's rebuild in sweden in 02 0r 03. It was off the road for about a year before I bought it. I'd have to guess that it has in the 20k range of miles...


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

The DJ came out this afternoon. I pulled it as a complete unit, just like the factory did when they put it in.








The transaxle was a surprise... eventhough it works perfectly, it looks like it's been sitting in a vat of battery acid. I assume it has something to do with what they put on the roads in Sweden. I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## themagician (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

If you are selling the 5-speed, what are your plans for a transmission?


----------



## themagician (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (themagician)*

Ah ... missed your reply on the other thread! Just curious because I'm renewing my interest in a vanagon ... had an '87 GL and a '91 Carat (Tornado red). It's been years and really enjoyed the '91. Wife would like an auto, but I'm concern with only a 3-gear selection and limited torque capability. Are there Porsche 6-speed transaxles that will fit?
Thx


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (themagician)*

Some will, but most of the newer 6spd Porsche units do not have a bell housing that will hold a starter. Porsche now puts their starters on the engine.


----------



## FleaDog (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Put a larger downpipe on with EM !!!


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (FleaDog)*

Getting closer thanks to D.Clymer ! 
I now have the adapter to mate the STI to the Porsche G50 transaxle.
Porsche uses a dual mass flywheel clutch, so the adapter flywheel has a hub that takes up the space for it. 








The actual adapter is identical to the VW version. Here's a pic of a SC version next to the Kennedy.








Thanks again David! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ken_mag (Apr 13, 2006)

How about the engine mount. Considering the high output of the STI I'm wondering if the staple Smallcar or Kenedy would be strong enough. A friend of mine used the Subie cross-member as a support and may be something to consider but I don't know if the STI system is similar or not..
pics here: 
http://www.subaruvanagon.com/t...t.htm


----------



## Schimke (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow, that's quite a flywheel. Did David make that for you? Please be sure to post plenty of pictures of the transaxle swap. It may be something that I will do in the future.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Schimke)*

The flywheel is actually made by Kennedy engineering. I have to say that it's quite well made as wierd as it looks.

The engine mount will be a home made cross bar that utilizes the stock STI urethane mounts. Should be very solid. Similar to the last WRX conversion I did.








This is what it looks like 3 years later...










_Modified by Vanagon-S at 4:48 AM 1-31-2007_


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

The firewall was cut today. You can see in the pic how the Doka differs from a Vanagon. I cut the shelf back to the center cross support.









All hoses and cables were removed in preparation for the cutting of the subframe. 








Just to give you an idea of how much I cut out...








It should look similar to this when I'm done:











_Modified by Vanagon-S at 3:36 AM 2-2-2007_


----------



## Time4Corrado (Aug 21, 2002)

Looks like th Porsche gear box adds a bit more work to the conversion...


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Time4Corrado)*

There's no turning back after this kind of a mod.








I did some more cutting this afternoon. 








The G50 is way longer than the AAP 5spd that originally came in the Tristar. 
Both the STI engine and the G50 measure 55 inches from the edge of the muffler to the center of the mounting bolt on the G50.
Placing the mount where it is in the pic leaves me no extra room. It is exactly 56 inches! 



_Modified by Vanagon-S at 4:26 AM 2-3-2007_


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Yikes! Putting a G50 in a Vanagon is not easy! I had to make an entire new crossmember.








I'll be welding it in tomorrow if all goes well.
Here's a shot of it on the kitchen floor: (wife not home to see this







)








The round hole on the left is for the harness, the return fuel line and the vac line for the brakes. The 2 rectangular holes in the center are for the e-brake cables. The right hole is for the +12v battery cable & the fuel supply.
It's a bit over engineered but, it should last a while.


----------



## Schimke (Jan 8, 2006)

Very cool Eric! Your new crossmember looks especially nice. 
So, does over engineering just naturally occur when doing and STi swap or what? I lay awake at night just finding more ways to make my install more difficult. I call it Selfimposednevergoodenough syndrome, but that's just me.


_Modified by Schimke at 9:47 PM 2-3-2007_


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Schimke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schimke* »_ Selfimposednevergoodenough syndrome, 

I have it too.








Here it is welded in. Mig welding upside down is tricky. I have some new scars from the sparks that went down my shirt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








I got a little carried away today and finished the firewall also.








I used stainless and spot welded it together. Didn't get any pics, but here's the complete shot all gooped up.










_Modified by Vanagon-S at 2:28 AM 2-5-2007_


----------



## Time4Corrado (Aug 21, 2002)

Looking good, you work fast !


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Time4Corrado)*

I need to get the axles and the 930 cv's next. Then I can work on the shift linkage.
I want to drive it!!!


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

I’m going to order some 930, 28 spline axles, how do you get the length correct. I know the CV joints will move a certain amount. 
I’m thinking I should measure from flange to flange when the car is sitting level on the ground,
then subtract some. 
What do you think?
Is there some type of formula for this?


----------



## vanaguy (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

What about just comparing the flange-to-flange width of the two transmissions to get an idea of how much to add/subtract from the axles? If the flanges are pretty close longitudinally to where they were originally, you should be in the zone.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (vanaguy)*

Here goes...IMO 
Seems to me that you would want to take several measurements:

1. The shortest spacing between the flanges you find through suspension movement. 
2. The furthest... 
3. The amount of travel your joints have.
4. The depth of your flange ‘”dimples” (the concave inner part of the flange)
5. The amount your new shaft protrudes through the CV joints (usually just far enough for a circlip) 
Most CV joints I have seen have at least 1” of travel. Multiply that by 2, and that’s quite a bit of room to work with. I can’t image there being a larger difference between the two flange measurements than that… Just as long as you make your shaft a little bit shorter than the shortest distance, things should be alright, right? 

Or one could reverse-engineer the existing Vanagon shafts, checking the tolerances.
Or, if you happen to have a stock Vanagon around (do you even have one?) you can lay on the ground and slide a driveshaft from side to side, measuring the distance between the clunks. If I remember correctly, that's .75-1.0 of a inch or so...


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (McVanagon)*

I think you're on track with that logic. I was curious enough to call a guy that builds sand buggies. He said that I should measure the distance when the 2 flanges are at their closest point in the travel, and subtract a 1/2 inch.
So it looks like I need to take out one of the springs, jack up the trailing arm until it's level with the flange on the transaxle and measure. Making sure that the transaxle is positioned dead center and at the correct height. 
I bought my 930 CV joints today and the Pressure plate and clutch disk. I opted for the Turbo version with 3300lbs of clamping force. Should be enough


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Eric,
So, you have a beefy tranny, clutch, shafts and CVs. What else is there to break? Lugs? Asphalt? Speed llimit?


----------



## vwsyncroguy (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S) Custom Axles*

Eric,
I'd give Seth Hatfield a call at Mastercraft Motors in Santa Barbara. He made my Syncro axles with 930CVs in the rear. 
He might have some good advice for you in getting the length right...plus some other problems he's faced in having custom axles made.
Warren C.
Moderator / SubaruVanagon Yahoo Group
90 Syncro Westy / 2.5L Subaru (NA







)


----------



## vwsyncroguy (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Time4Corrado)*

So in a regular Vanagon...when a G50 is installed this area where the stainless box is installed would be under the rear seat ....right?
Warren C.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (vwsyncroguy)*

Yup, the rear heater on a regular Vanagon would have to be relocated. 
I've had lots of excellent ideas on how to get the axle lengths correct. Just for future reference, the shortest distance from flange to flange is 23 inches. 
Pre-made axles from "sway-away" and "Empi" which I think are the same, come in 22" length. Which will give me 1/2 on either end, but from what a fiend of mine says, the axles drop due to gravity to the lowest flange. 
He recommended to gun drill the end of the axle and put in a spring that would keep the axle centered.
I'll either do that, or have him cut a groove for a circlip to keep the axle in place, or both!


----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Eric,
I don't think you need to worry about the axle dropping towards the lowest (outer) flange. It's not an issue with factory engineered installations, and what you're doing shouldn't be any different. I just went out and pushed and pulled on the axles on my Vanagon and they don't move at all. I think there is only side to side axle movement when the axle is exactly level and perfectly perpendicular to the joints.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (D Clymer)*

Come to think of it, the boots actually hold the axles a little, not that I would want to depend on them as the primary holding force.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Wow, what a great project. Good luck with it.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (BigSkyGTI)*

Thanks!
It's moving along... Addco rear sway bar showed up today (7/8").
I decided to remove the rear trailing arms tonight, what a pita! The outer bolts had rusted in the bushings forcing me to cut them out.
I'm replacing them with a set I have out of a 91. Also time to get the rear brakes going! I'm now forced into finishing them...








Pic for inspiration:


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

The G50 transaxle is on engine stand #2 getting cleaned. I drained the fluid out of it, and to my surprise it was clean. Looked like honey pouring out.
The Pressure plate and clutch is here, once the trans is clean I'll be mating them.
Rear brakes are moving along very well. My 35mm adapters are going to work as part of the conversion. 
Parts: 930 rotors (81 - 89 930)
Boxster S rear calipers
5x112 to 5x130 adapters (bolt directly to the hubs) 4mm needs to be shaved off. 2mm on each side.
Parking brake stuff came off an 86 944. I still need to make backing plates, and there is plenty of room.


----------



## Time4Corrado (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Post some pics of the brake conversion too...Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Hey Eric, I have a set of 30mm adapters just like what you need (I got them instead of the 35mm ones I needed), let me know if you are interested in them.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (beetlevdubn)*

Cool, do you need another set of 35mm's?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here's some recent progress:
Trans cleaning: Porsche bathed their cars in cosmoline prior to shipping across the pond. In warm weather this stuff gets sticky and then dust bakes on, creating a nice dirt blanket.
Kinda like those dandruff commercials huh?








Here's the "after" shot:








Here's the real shocker, look at the difference in size of the input shafts. The other noticeable thing is that I can pick up a Vanagon transaxle by myself, not so with the G50. I would say it weighs at least 50lbs more.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Some new shiney parts arrived today!
The 22" empi axles. They already cut a groove in the ends and supplied circlips!
The box says "made in taiwan"...







I'm not complaining for $149.








Here's the Turbo 964 pressure plate. Came as a kit with the t/o bearing and clutch disk. 








Tonight I fabricated the engine mount that uses the stock STI urethane motor mounts. I had to get this done before I take the engine off the stand, it's just easier that way. 
I should be pulling the engine off the stand tomorrow evening...oh maybe not, it's valentines day


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

CV joints!
Look at the size difference between the Vanagon CV's and the hefty 930 CV's.


----------



## touchuptim (Dec 27, 2004)

Eric,I ran aset of those axles in my old sand car(northstar V8 and a mendeola)They worked fine.When I order axles I measure between the flanges at there shortest point.Are you using converted stubs?


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (touchuptim)*

Yep, just the outer axles. I actually measured from cup to cup at the shortest possible distance.
Hope it works!


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

I had a little help this evening from Justin Hall, he helped me with a 2.5 conversion last summer. 
Together we lifted the engine off the stand and onto the magic milk crates. 
Mating the G50 with the STI is a bit different than you would expect.
Normally you would put the pressure plate on the the flywheel while centering the clutch disk, then slide the trans on...
Not so with a G50... The pressure plate needs to go in the bell housing of the trans first with the t/o bearing attached, then the clutch disk goes onto the main shaft. The flywheel is bolted to the crank then the trans is mated to the engine. There is access to the pressure plate bolts from the right side of the bell housing. The PP is bolted to the flywheel before the trans is completely tightened to the adapter.
It took us 1 try the old fashioned way before we figured out how to actually do it correctly







(Thanks Justin!)








Look how far away the slave cylinder is from the turbo!


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Making some progress on the rear brakes. I had a friend turn the hubs with the adapters bolted on down to where they fit into the Porsche 930 rear rotors.








I'm using the 30mm 5x112 to 5x130 adapter, with the addition of the rotor thickness (4mm) the spacing is back to within 1mm of stock.
That's with using a 65mm et wheel.
Look how much room there is to the trailing arm.








Heres' a comparison shot to laugh at!







This is a stock Vanagon FRONT rotor! next to my rear rotor!!!








I should be able to stop better than it goes, that's always a good thing.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

I'm looking for some ideas for the rear hand brakes... I need to reproduce a working version of this: (the lower diagram)








I've got all the bits, except for the actual backing plates. Item #29.
I attempted to fabricate a backing plate using a Vanagon backing plate...too many holes and wrong spacing. I need to make a U-pull-it run and possibly pull some parts of cars that use a similar e-brake system. Mercedes? who else does a inner shoe/disc combo ?



_Modified by Vanagon-S at 5:34 AM 2-19-2007_


----------



## Time4Corrado (Aug 21, 2002)

How are you going to get the drum shoes inside the rotor when the Vanagon hubs in there ? Is there enough space ? looks challanging to say the least. Any word on the front hubs and caliper mounts?


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: (Time4Corrado)*

I know its super simple, and not like the original cable setup, but what about using a Line-loc type hydraulic switch/plunger that you run in-line with the rear hydraulic line?


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Time4Corrado)*

The front hubs are done, they're being drilled for 5x130 soon. The CNC that was making them was awesome, popped one out every 15 min! I'm having 12 made, that's 6 pair.
4 of those are 993 twin turbo rotor / big reds, the other 2 will be standard 993 rotor / caliper. (which is huge also).

There's tons of space inside the rear rotor even with the hub. I have to make up about 15mm to even get to the internal brake drum surface from the mounting face of the bearing housing.
I know it will come to me soon, I'm looking for ideas right now...


----------



## CdnVWJunk-e (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Looking good Eric. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That rotors are freaking huge









_Quote, originally posted by *Vanagon-S* »_that use a similar e-brake system. Mercedes? who else does a inner shoe/disc combo ? 

Volvos use this style of inner shoe ebrake system.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (beetlevdubn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beetlevdubn* »_I know its super simple, and not like the original cable setup, but what about using a Line-loc type hydraulic switch/plunger that you run in-line with the rear hydraulic line?

That's a great idea! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CdnVWJunk-e (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

But will it be legal? I know that in my province the parking brake must be mechanical and not hydraulic. It make the job much easier but it would be worth checking into first.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanagon-S* »_ who else does a inner shoe/disc combo ?



RWD volvos, most american trucks/suvs.


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

i beleive all rear disc ford trucks are.
steve


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (vanaman)*

I wanted to put a line lock in anyway (front wheels) just for those big burnouts!
Still working on the backing plates. I really want to have a mechanical hand brake.
I had my hose guy make me a a nice stainless braided line for the clutch slave cylinder today. I had to adapt from Vanagon to Porsche.


----------



## keithwwalker (Feb 25, 2007)

Great project!
Just moved to SE Portland, hoping to see that on the road sometime!
Any of you Oregon doka guys ever meet up? I have an 83.5 Doka...


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (keithwwalker)*

We meet up all the time! Check Craigs new Yahoo site,
http://[email protected]
Welcome to Portland! Capital of the Doka and T3 conversions. I would say that there are more Dokas here than anywhere in the US.

I had to finish another 2.5 conversion, that's why I slowed a little... It's done now! I can get back to task. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This weather is not helping me get the paint done







( it's snowing!)



_Modified by Vanagon-S at 8:28 AM 2-27-2007_


----------



## srvfan84 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Thought I'd say, this is about the coolest thing ever.


----------



## spaeth (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (keithwwalker)*

Good to see you in town. WELCOME! The NW seems to rapidly becoming DoKa central. I can't remember exactly but I think we had 13 DoKa's at one of the gatherings including a couple of TriStars, a 16" Syncro, a VR6 powered one, and at a different gathering a Hunter. There are some really cool rigs in the area. Can't wait to meet up and check out your DoKa.
Craig
ps - Eric's projects are always amazing and this is resetting the bar!


----------



## vanaru (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (Vanagon-S) innercooler support bracket*

Vanagon -s Is the gold cad plated braket the stock inner cooler bracket? I am looking for a way to support that side of my innercooler...keeping in mind that it is "laid" down compared to stock to clear the body...

Scott


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S) innercooler support bracket (vanaru)*

Lucky me, I didn't have to lay the IC down due to this being a Doublecab. 
I actually extended the stock bracket in my Vanagon conversion to get it to lay down. You only have to extend it about 2 inches.


----------



## Schimke (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Vanagon-S) innercooler support bracket (vanaru)*

Here's some pictures of how I did mine. (Hope you don't mind Eric.)
















I eliminated the factory turbo side bracket completely and mounted the intercooler to the wastegate actuator bracket instead.


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: (Schimke)*

Are you running any heatshield for your turbo? It took a lot of fenegaling, but I finally got mine to work. Was trying to keep the turbo heat from soaking the IC.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (beetlevdubn)*

When I find it! I know I had it a few weeks ago ( heat shield ).
Thanks for posting those IC pics, I was hoping you would








Made a little progress today. It was warm enough to "rust bullet" the engine bay and the new G50 mount's bare metal. Now I can spray it red.
I worked on the rear parking brake issue also. I bought some Porsche 911 backing plates. I had to cut them up a bit to make them fit. Here's a shot:








Next comes the e-brake cable... making it work mechanically.
I opted to have the actuator on the inside since the caliper mounts on the back.


----------



## vanaru (Feb 14, 2006)

thanks...fabrication time this weekend...


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (vanaru)*

Finished the mechanical parking brakes!
Both sides are now completed. 
I ended up using a pair of 911sc backing plates, the shoes came from an 85 944. There is a slight difference between the 911 & the 944. Other than those parts, it was pure fabrication. I managed to retain the stock Vanagon handbrake cables. (I'll post some pics soon)
Moving onto the caliper adapters now...


----------



## vanaguy (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Eric, you're an on-going source of "I can't afford that" and "I can't weld very well, myself" inspiration to me.
Would you consider a pictorial where you show us how you put gas in one of your vans? I can _do_ that.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (vanaguy)*

Thanks, I'm still learning how to weld... I think I've mastered what my mig can do, but I recently used a friends mig and noticed how much better of a welder I could be given I had better equipment.

Here's a few shots of the finished product before it gets a coat of paint:








I'm really pleased at how these came out. I spent 3 days drawing different types of mechanical shoe spreaders using a pulling motion. Sometimes the simplest solution is always the best. 
The tube in the pics is the cable retainer. I bench tested the brakes and they seem to hold very well. 








The old wheel cylinder mounting tabs on the bearing housing came in handy to attach the e-brake cable tube! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

very well done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jammyauto (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Eric, Looks like your getting close. Man I sure wish I could spend that much time on one of my projects. Think you'l get it fired up soon? Hope you'll make it to Syncro e Mayo. Seth


----------



## srvfan84 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: (jammyauto)*

Yeah, can I hire you to do this for my Bus? I'll add an extra challenge- try to convert the STI into an air cooled







.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (srvfan84)*

Getting closer everyday! 
Caliper adapters completed today. I made a few mistakes on the first one I made so it took me a little longer than planned. I used a piece of angle iron 7/16" thick. If I ever produce this as a kit I think I'll have a block of aluminium machined, drilled and tapped. The hard part is getting the dimensions correct.
The bearing retainer bolt spacing is 108mm and the caliper bolt spacing is 130mm.
















I might have mentioned earlier that I'm using Boxster S rear calipers with the 930 rear rotors.
The goal is to get this done for SDM! The front brakes are beyond my control right now. They're still at the machinist's, the hubs are done but we're waiting on the front caliper adapters.
A few pics:
















_Modified by Vanagon-S at 8:24 AM 3-11-2007_


_Modified by Vanagon-S at 8:26 AM 3-11-2007_


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

that last pic is so sexy. it makes me want another vanagon.

steve


----------



## Der T4 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (vanaman)*

Looks really clean Eric! Did you sand down the rear arms to paint them?


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Der T4)*

I was going to get them bead blasted and powder coated... then I decided to just sand and paint them myself.
The really cool thing about this setup is that when you look inside the wheel, all you see is Porsche. No adapter! I agree about the sexy totally! Having just the wheels was cool, but having the brakes to go with them really adds some punch.
With the STI in virgin trim @ 300hp, having brakes is a good thing.


----------



## CdnVWJunk-e (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Def. a sweet project Eric. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spaeth (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Eric,
When making your mounting brackets etc... what are you using to machine the shapes. Do you have a mill? Using a torch? Plasma? Grinding them? They are super clean and such nice shapes. I need to get started on my rack for the DoKa and would like to make more of the brackets at home. The project looks amazing as usual. You definitly need to put it in for the Autobiography up on top of the page. Good work!
Craig


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (spaeth)*

Craig, those were made free hand. One of these days I'll get plasma cutter... It really would've come in handy on this project.
I have a chop saw from harbour freight ($49), great for cutting metal and getting perfect 90 degree cuts. The Makita 4" grinder cleans things up, and then I have another HF special, a 4" belt sander. If you want your stuff to look pro, get the belt sander. 
If you have multiple shapes you need cut, look into having them cut either by laser or with a water jet cutter. There's a vw friendly guy here in Tigard that has done work for me in the past.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Red and shiney! 
Got some paint this afternoon. Tornado red LY3D, seriously expensive stuff. For $100 I got 1 pint of the paint, a little can of hardener and a gallon of reducer. Looks good though.








This puts me on track to get the trailing arms back in tomorrow afternoon. I would've been doing it tonight, but the e-brake cables had to be ordered.
Getting close...I can taste it now!


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

2.5 hours to get these in! Thought it would take much longer.
The new e-brake cables came in, Thanks Halsey! 








I ordered a set of Bilstiens so these shocks are just holding the trailing arms up








Here's what it looks like inside the hub. Notice the shoe adjuster on top. 








Engine going in soon!


----------



## spaeth (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Thanks Eric. I already bought the HF chop saw on sale for $29 (couldn't see messing up the nice Dewalt) and I swear by the 4" Makita. I have not looked into the belt sander. I will check that out. There used to be a sweet waterjet place out here in the Dalles and the guy was VW freak but he moved to Montana. I have a pretty decent metal place here that will cut to templates but I have been thinking of getting either a torch or plasma cutter. I am not sure which would be better. 
Those detailed trailing arms are gorgeous. It makes me really want to pull mine and get them all cleaned up. The pink springs are a nice touch! I might call them girlie...but with all that horsepower it just doesn't seem that feminine.
Craig


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (spaeth)*

H&R chose the colors...







They do however match the STI theme. Everything on the STI that is high performance or that Subaru wants you to notice is painted pink.
I forgot to cut the hole in the firewall for the harness, so I did that tonight. I'll be putting the ECU in the treasure chest.


----------



## brent_weide (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

My my my. You have been busy. I head off to get a bit of surf (and work) done in Australia and you fabricate an entire porsche doka. You seriously need some hobbies.
Hurry up and finish already. I need to take her for a spin just to make me feel totally inadequate about my ej22!!!
Good work.


----------



## elwood91 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

The official name is Cherry Blossom Red for the STi "pinks"


----------



## fourdoordub (Sep 22, 2005)

on a side note. do you guys know why the stuff is pink?


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (fourdoordub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourdoordub* »_on a side note. do you guys know why the stuff is pink?

No idea?


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Little steps forward...
I got the axles built last night. I finally got a set of flanges and boots for the 930 CV's that fit correctly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif They're all packed with grease and on the axles, ready for install.
I dropped the fuel tank tonight along with the non power steering rack. I'm going to replace the tank and add power steering. While this stuff is out, I'll have more room to get the new brakes lines in. The line lock will be plumbed in also.
The shifter will come next as well.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

more small steps!
Did a little cleaning and routing. Previous owner had undercoated with a tar type substance...it's everywhere!
Nice shot of the engine bay with nearly everything ready:








Speed sensor!
I'm using the SC version which is designed for a 100mm Vanagon CV joint. In order to use it on the 930 CV which is 108mm I had to cut it up into segments. I then tack welded those segments onto the CV flange. Looks like it will work.








Heat shield's on! fabbed a cool bracket to hold it in place. You can't see it...but it's there.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Power steering.
Ran the lines for this today:








Everytime I look into the engine bay there's something else in there!








I hooked up the e-brake cables...they work! 
The engine compartment is done. I'm ready to install the engine!
Just a couple of minor things to finish on the engine itself. I need to fab my coolant lines, and finish the muffler mount (paint). 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8T Reflex GTI (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Looking forward to seeing the completion of this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (1.8T Reflex GTI)*

Made my own coolant line today. It's 1.5" stainless. I don't have a bead roller to roll the ends so I cut .5" off a larger sized pipe and pressed it over the ends and tack welded them. I put the bleeder "T" nearer the tail light well. I'm putting the burp tank in there.








Going...in...








It fits sooo well!







All my measuring paid off. I really am getting excited now. I'm going to have it running soon!








I'm testing the fit right now, before I finalize the engine mount crossbar. I want it high to maximize ground clearance. I still have another inch before the IC hits the top.


----------



## 1.8T Reflex GTI (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

That engine looks like it belongs there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## irsa76 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (fourdoordub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourdoordub* »_on a side note. do you guys know why the stuff is pink?

I remember asking a guy from STI years ago. The answer was a classic. He replied he could go on with some huge story about history and all that. Instead he simply asked why not? Pink is the last colour you would expect to see so it works perfectly. 
Couldn't argue with that logic.


----------



## Der T4 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (irsa76)*

WOW Eric! I thought my T4 brakes were hard to mock up, you're a genius!


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Der T4)*

Ha








wily e coyote....super genius.


----------



## srvfan84 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanagon-S* »_Did a little cleaning and routing. Previous owner had undercoated with a tar type substance...it's everywhere!

First of all, I'm a big fan of this project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Are you replacing the undercoating? Although you have a beautiful paint job, I super-recommend using another tar-like undercoat when your done. It's a big part of the reason my 1978 type 2 is on the road and my brother's Spitfire is practically rustproof. At some point you have to decide between beauty for a year or lifetime reliability.
If you were a real rust nazi, you could use Rhino Lining for an undercoat, lol.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (srvfan84)*

The Tar is staying...







I really have no choice, it drips when it reaches 80 degrees...
Tonight was engine cross brace night. The engine is being held in place with both my jacks, centered and leveled. I fabbed the chassis ends first, then made the pieces that connect to the engine mount. 
Here it is all tacked and about to be welded:








Here it's welded and braced up:








close up of the gussets, very similar to the last WRX conversion. notice that I drilled 3 holes:


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Fuel lines...check
12v starter cable ...check
Vacuum line for brakes...check
Radiator in/out hoses...check
motor mount crossbar...check
right axle...check
clutch slave line...check
Starter ground strap...check
high pressure PS line...check


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

It's down on it's wheels. I'm working from the top now cleaning up a few wiring issues. 
I finished installing the left axle this afternoon. 








Linkage and throttle next. The throttle is fly by wire. The pedal assy is going to be mounted on the front bulkhead...somehow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vanaguy (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Looking good!
Have you considered increasing airflow to the intercooler? It seems like you could have some sort of duct or deflector that skims the airflow from under the van up towards the underside of the 'cooler.


----------



## vanaguy (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Another random thought... what about putting one of those aluminum boi racer gas cap/hatch things on the engine cover for quick access to the oil filler? Or is it convenient enough to reach through the back hatch?

_Quote, originally posted by *Vanagon-S* »_


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (vanaguy)*

The Doka has a smaller upper hatch than the Vanagon, but the rear deck lid combined gives you more access. I originally wanted to add a Vanagon access cover on the top. It would probably add 8" on either side.


----------



## racerx9146 (Dec 11, 2006)

Great job, really impressive, especially when a lot of this seems to be done in the driveway as opposed to a indoor shop. How do you find the time?








John


----------



## vanaguy (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: (racerx9146)*

That's what we all wonder about him, especially since at about this stage in the project, he's likely to start a new thread to reveal the _other_ acquisition/donor/twist that he started on about three days ago.
Makes me tired just typing about it.


----------



## ken777 (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Would it be possible sometime to post a sound bit of your exhaust?


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (ken777)*

There's a couple on youtube...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3iE6rrFDYY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rh3E87IWjjU
You guys know me too well... want to see the new mini?


----------



## J_Westy (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanagon-S* »_
You guys know me too well... want to see the new mini?


Are you thinking of a swap like gomini.com?










_Modified by J_Westy at 6:55 PM 3-22-2007_


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (J_Westy)*

Way to go Eric... Tell us about this one.
We miss you over at minimania.








Eric will probably make something like this......










_Modified by McVanagon at 4:15 PM 3-23-2007_


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (McVanagon)*

I lurk over there... I actually met a minimania forum member recently, he bought a core 2.1 engine from me. (he had to sit in the British open!)
I'm going to do the "sportpack" to this one when I get the time.
*On to the Tristar...*
I finished the wiring last night! I can't start it yet because the fuel tank is out.
I'm finishing up the coolant burp tank mount, and I've got to figure out the power steering reservoir and hose routing. 
Once that is completed I can move onto the shift rod. 
GOOD NEWS on the brakes! 
The hubs are finished, we're waiting on the rotor hats and the caliper adapters now. We just might have it all ready in time for the maiden voyage!


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

One more hose!
Everything is complete in the engine compartment. I was lucky to be able to mount the overflow bottle back in it's original location.
Had to fab a burp tank bracket so that air will bleed into it.
P/S reservoir is hanging off the old A/C bracket. I was able to re-use the STI inlet hose. Only problem (minor) was that the tanks inlet is 3/8" and Vanagon return line is closer to 1/2". 
























I would start it...but then I'd have to put the gas tank back in


----------



## westfalia90 (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Eric, 
Awesome TriSTIr!! Any chance I can come over and take a look? I'm in the neighborhood, Sylvan Hill, sw 66th ave. 
Any chance you'd like a project after yours? Maybe a WRX in my van. I'll pay you of course


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (westfalia90)*


_Quote, originally posted by *westfalia90* »_Eric, 
Awesome TriSTIr!! Any chance I can come over and take a look? I'm in the neighborhood, Sylvan Hill, sw 66th ave. 
Any chance you'd like a project after yours? Maybe a WRX in my van. I'll pay you of course






























I could hit your house if I threw a rock from mine!
You'll have to get in line for a WRX conversion. There are 2 people ahead of you. It's going to be another busy year!
I'm planning a meet for all my converted Vanagons sometime in May. I want to extend the invite to all types of conversions and just about any T3 or T4 (so Bantastic can come show his awesome ride).
Preliminary: Meet in Portland and drive, tour style to 2-3 local spots for picture taking. Then off to a nice coffee house / brew pub for a casual exchange.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
*Holy hit meter batman! (10,000!)* 

_Modified by Vanagon-S at 6:20 PM 3-25-2007_


_Modified by Vanagon-S at 6:22 PM 3-25-2007_


----------



## vwsyncroguy (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Eric,
I can see why you'd like to have a regular sized vanagon engine lid....access is a little tight from top.
Looks a little "squeezed" looking throught the small deck opening.
Great work....as usual.
Warren C.
Moderator
SubaruVanagon Yahoo Group


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (vwsyncroguy)*

Warren will be one of the first to drive this besides me! (like he stole it!)


----------



## throttle grotto (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

you must have one heck of a job to get these projects....








looks sweet nonetheless....


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (lagomorph)*

Just a few things completed today...
I finished installing the front P/S lines. 
Installed the rear Addco sway bar. It wasn't quite the bolt on item they described. The brackets for the crossmember were about an inch to short. I had to make my own. The fit is really nice though.


----------



## vwsyncroguy (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (lagomorph)*

Re:
Warren will be one of the first to drive this besides me! (like he stole it!) 

Shhhh don't srpread my reputation.








Can't wait for that drive.







I'll be in Texas most of April but flying back on May 3rd for Syncro de Mayo... don't think my replacement 2.5L longblock will be in though...been laid up with a herniated disk for a month.
See you at Syncro de Mayo....we'll have to get special consideration for the 2WD van though...if registration fills up w/Syncros (75 vans). Lean on John.
Warren


----------



## westfalia90 (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Eric, 
What do you do with all the items you take off your vans? Sell it locally? 
Please do keep me in mind/line for an engine swap. How much should I put aside? 

Your TriSTIr is going to be a terror!!


----------



## RixDub88 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Vanagon-S)*

A while back I was gushing about the improved performance of my '88 Wolfsburg w/stock 2.1 after having given the exhaust system a simple "rhinoplasty". Now, after seeing what you and others manage to do I am truly humbled. Goes something like this: I am not worthy, I am not worthy. You people operate on an entirely different plane, and yes, I will be following your progress, if for no other reason than to remind me of what can be achieved. 
I am, however, still very pleased (on a relative basis) with the performance of my weekender. Just to be able to expect zero hesitation with a noticeable boost in giddyup (no phasing to endure during warm-up, i.e., chug, chug, sputter, sputter) makes me grin like an idiot behind the wheel. People must really wonder what's up. (and perhaps just out of sight?).


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Tristar - STI (RixDub88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RixDub88* »_ I am not worthy, I am not worthy. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








This project is just evolutionary progress toward what could be. It's a learning process for me. I'm glad that I can share and maybe spark some new ideas. 
I can't take credit for all that I've created here. Many people have unknowingly donated ideas and solutions to problems on this journey.
Hopefully this project leads me to the next one and we'll have to reset the benchmark. 

Shifter linkage!
Spent a few hours putting a rod together using Porsche parts coupled to Vanagon parts. The shifter itself is from an 88 911 Carrera (G50 transaxle). I had to cut about 2" of the floor opening to get it in.








I'm keeping the Tristar shifter boot so I didn't want to cut the carpet.
The Vanagon rod is pinned and welded into the actuator. You see my next item in the foreground... Throttle by wire pedal assy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








I wanted to keep the adjustability of the shift rod, so I kept the splined coupler. The clamp isn't on in the pic. This will allow me to dial in the shift rod. The actual G50 shifter is slotted also.








Here's the U joint where the rod goes up hill to the box. I used the Vanagon side shifter mount and just made a simple bracket bolted to the front crossmember.








The G50 has the gates built into the transaxle, so the reverse lock out is spring loaded in the trans rather than the shift box like on a Vanagon. 
It shifts like BUTTER!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








You can't even tell from the top that it's in there. Notice the cool Kamei golf ball shifter knob (ebay score). 











_Modified by Vanagon-S at 7:06 AM 3-28-2007_


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Vanagon-S)*

UPS delivered the "Injen" intake today. I just made 1 cut, bent the mounting tab a little and made a bracket. Adds some bling!
















I had to extend the wires that go to the intake air sensor... short by about 4".


----------



## nopreppies (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Vanagon-S)*

been watching this project and its just nuts
nice job so far


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Tristar - STI (nopreppies)*

Not much left!
Couple of things today. After a bit of searching I finally found a local place that carries 1/8 npt to 10mm brake line adapters. These were needed to attach the brake bias adjuster and the line lock. 
Here's a shot of the line lock, it's made by Jammar (dune buggy guys in so cal). 








Here's the brake bias / proportioning valve: I've got it mounted to the frame rail on the passenger side. To adjust it, I need to crank the wheels hard right and reach in right next to where the upper shock nut is. That's where the factory one was... 








Running by Saturday? gentlemen place your bets... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: Tristar - STI (nopreppies)*

I so cant wait to see a vanagon do a real bug smoky burnout.









steve


----------



## RixDub88 (Jan 21, 2007)

I believe it was Burt Reynolds who said, "Say goodbye to the nice officer". GOODBYE, nice officer.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (RixDub88)*

Fuel tank is in. Had to weld new nuts on the crossmember, the old ones were rusted in and the bolts broke off when I took the tank out.
Fluids went in, coolant & oil... I still need to get the PS rack mounted before I can fill that up. 
Then we can fire it up! 
Here's the fuel tank right before going in. I was lucky enough to have an extra tank I pulled out of a 91. My old tank was rusty and leaking.








If you've never replaced a tank in a 2wd, it's really not that bad. Hardest part is that you have to have the vent tube mounted before you raise the tank in position. Then push the tube ends into the grommets in a small space with no leverage.
gotta get some fuel tomorrow! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tomasepley (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

yeah, just went through busted nut issue on mine. Didn't weld in (can't weld), put a hex head in from the top, cut an allen wrench down to get it it. Not tons of fun gettin all the lines attached, but went ok. 
Your project rules.


----------



## Der T4 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (tomasepley)*

Looking absolutely amazing Eric!


----------



## yogivw (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Eric all swedish gearbixes looks the same and you are right this is because of slat from the roads. I had some rusted away after 200 000 kilometers. They were rusted at the top close to the noscone
Pawel


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (yogivw)*

I am just in awe Eric... good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re:  ([email protected])*

It's alive!
Took about 3 seconds for the fuel to get to the engine, then it fired right up!
Idled... as I filled the PS res. Since the throttle isn't mounted yet, I had the cable and pedal out back to check it's operation. 1st blip and it goes into limp mode... Code P2128 & P2129
Sensor E high input & sensor D high input. I'm assuming that since the pedal is in my hand and I tried to give it 100% that when it was mounted in the STI, it had some type of stop to prevent the sensor going past full.
I reset the codes, and tried it again this time with my thumb posing as the limiter. Works better.
The coolant is self bleeding right now, I brought it up to temp allowing the thermostat to open. You can hear the pockets of air rising through the engine.
Sounds very quiet with my muffler. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Some youtube of it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSlac_COSco
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFAtHLH-Q5A

_Modified by Vanagon-S at 5:52 AM 3-31-2007_


_Modified by Vanagon-S at 6:26 AM 3-31-2007_


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Still moving ahead...
Got the bakes bled, and the clutch. Had a little issue with the line lock, it started to leak at one of the adapters so I resealed it with teflon tape.
I'm not sure if it works... Never had one. When I step on the brakes I can't push the knob down. I can push the knob with my foot off, then stab the brakes, if I release the knob / stop pushing down on it, it just pops back up. If I release the brake while holding it down it still pops up... Anyone know about these?

Here's the fab work on the throttle pedal adapter. It mounts to the openings for the stock pedal. 
















I added a travel "stop" to it after I took this pic. Paint is drying... it'll go in tomorrow morning for the test drive.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

I found this...
http://jamarperformance.com/Th...d=147
Problem with mine is that you can't press the button with your foot on the brake...


----------



## vwsyncroguy (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Eric,
I'm confused. What's the purpose of the line lock.....emergency brake???
Warren


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (vwsyncroguy)*

Dual purpose really. You can use it as a e-brake. I've got it spliced in on the front brake lines only. The master cyl has 2 lines, one for the front, one rear. The front line goes to a "T" where it spits to the two front calipers. My line lock is right before the "T". So in theory, when you prevent the fluid from returning to the master cyl, it locks the calipers. 
2nd purpose: Massive burnouts! with the front wheels locked, You should be able to shift through the gears while staying stationary. Just like the dragsters. 
More than anything, I wanted a back-up system incase my fab work on the rear e-brake breaks. Since it's a prototype.


----------



## westfalia90 (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

The Beast is alive!! ALiVE !! Run for the hills, it's AliVE!!








SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!! 
Just don't star running up on our arses.........!!


----------



## Crankey (May 30, 2006)

any idea where I can get slider windows for the rear of my Doka ? are they hard to find or just expensive...or bolth ?
thanks


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Crankey)*

Just got back from the first drive. It was on the road at 2pm.
Let just say that the G50 is awsome! 2400 rpm's @ 60mph








I haven't hit red line yet, but it pulls so hard you feel butterflies, kinda like when the powerband kicks in on a big 2 stroke dirt bike.
I hit 100 in 3rd without even trying...
Looking it over right now to see if there are any issues, then I'm going back out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RixDub88 (Jan 21, 2007)

I may have missed it, but who is doing your aluminum welding? And,...do you know the alloy, i.e., 5000 series or 6000 series, etc.?


----------



## RixDub88 (Jan 21, 2007)

Also, I was wondering could you in your spare time...ha, ha, ha, after completion that is, recap the material/alloy selections of your fabricated parts? I am very curious what prompted those selections. I am seeing predominantly structural steel components with some stainless and aluminum, respectively. You know, like I said, in your spare time. Oh yeah, and maybe throw in a little weld filler alloy designation. You have picqued the interest of a former drawing checker who used to have to spec all this stuff out on engineering drawings, so I can't help myself!! 
Your creation is clearly a labor of love, no matter what color it is. Oh, and by the way, when the hell do you sleep? DO you sleep?


----------



## Time4Corrado (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

How do you like the new sway bars? 
I just got the front one installed in mine and did it make a big improvement in the handling http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Going to try to mount up the rear tomorrow.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (RixDub88)*

I have to admit that I'm no metalurgist. Most of the steel that I use is hot rolled. We're talking 1" bar etc. Exhaust pipe is aluminized mandrel bent seamless. You'll notice that I reuse a lot of parts, modify and weld. I don't have a TIG yet. 
My mig runs ER 70S-6 alloy .023, I pretty much weld everything with it. (steel) 

On to the good stuff!
A few pics to show how the pedal assy came out...
















It's working pretty well. To be perfect I think the actual STI pedal rod needs to be shortened. It's about 3/4" out from where the Vanagon pedal used to be.
Running the cable turned out to be really simple. After removing the center vent cover, it exposes the bulk head. There was plenty of room for me to drill a 1" hole and use a big grommet. I did the same on the rear bulk head, and put the hole right next to where the harness goes in.
7K tach, and my gauge face finish off the pod. Anyone interested in this wheel? I've got a Porsche 3 spoke coming that I had covered in suede.








Wash me!!


----------



## Der T4 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

OK Eric - I want to see the UK Carat look side panel kit, a roof mount VW antenna, 4 RECARO seats, Bilsteins, a stereo, and if you're really crazy - Vanagon bodywork on the bed doors! What do you think?
The mechanicals are just awasome! I don't think I could figure the stuff out that you do with such ease! You're the man!


----------



## CdnVWJunk-e (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (Der T4)*

Congratulations for getting to where you are now Eric. I know it feels great to finish a project, although are they ever truly finished ??


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Der T4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der T4* »_OK Eric - I want to see the UK Carat look side panel kit, a roof mount VW antenna, 4 RECARO seats, Bilsteins, a stereo, and if you're really crazy - Vanagon bodywork on the bed doors! What do you think? 

I already have a 16v antenae on the roof!
I'm working on the fiberglass rear bumper, I have to modify it for the rear hatch on the Doka. The cut out on it is for the license plate oil access on a Vanagon. It needs to be cut out nearly the full length.
I also have the side trim, but that looks tough, with both doors and the hatches.
Bilstiens are still on their way








How about a set of aluminium gates? painted to match? (lighter)
I would like a keyless entry system with power door locks... 
The Porsche gauge pod with 5 round gauges. Since I already have the G50 and it's integrated speed sensor, seems easy to make it work. Then use a 914 tach. The others will require a bit of thought though.


----------



## vwsyncroguy (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Eric,
How's the traction....any trouble keeping those 10" fat rear tires planted?
How're the brakes working....feeling?
Warren


----------



## RixDub88 (Jan 21, 2007)

Have you considered documenting this effort for limited production?


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (vwsyncroguy)*

Warren, The traction is really good. You're really going to like this one compared to the WRX. The gearing on the G50 is amazing. It just feels so refined.
55 mph = 2200 rpm
70mph = 3000 rpm
100mph = 4200 rpm









How does the graph work out for what it might do with a 7200 rpm redline? my guess is at 6600 rpm I should hit 160mph.
Rear brakes are still seating, I've got the bias more toward the front since my front brakes aren't done yet.
Hand brake is working, but I need to adjust it a little.


----------



## vwsyncroguy (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

What are the gear ratios?
1st
2nd
3rd 
4th
5th
R&P 
Final tire size? Make? 
I'd like to plug them all into my gearing calculator to see what it says?
Warren


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (vwsyncroguy)*

I have the G50-03
1st = 3.5
2nd =2.059
3rd = 1.407
4th = 1.086
5th = .868
The R/P = 9/31


----------



## Der T4 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Hey Eric -
There's a shop in the UK that has made a Carat side panel kit for the Doka. Direct bolt on deal!
E-mail or PM Rich at OEM Plus, he has a Doka and knows where to get them!










_Modified by Der T4 at 5:57 AM 4-2-2007_


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re:  (Der T4)*

Really... hmmm...
I wonder if they have the kit set up for 4 doors?


----------



## CdnVWJunk-e (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Mike Plompen at busman.be had the doka fiberglass kits a while back. I'm not sure if he made them or bought them from the UK outfit. I don't recall either way if they fit a 4 door model. But he also had a doka/sinka fiberglass rear bumper too.

If you're serious about the aluminum gates IM me. I have a set. Although I wouldn't say they're much lighter - they're pretty robust.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (CdnVWJunk-e)*

I'm scared to ask what the gates are worth...
Almost 100 miles on it now. I have 1 bad CV joint, inner right. I can hold the axle and rotate the CV about 1/4"... I hear it clicking when I lift off the throttle.
I tried a line lock burnout today... interesting... I got a bit of hop on the rear. 
Picked this up on e-bay, direct from Sweden.








Oh, and a little hint for those behind me that can keep up


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanagon-S* »_I tried a line lock burnout today... 

I'm not sure I can speak for everyone, but that's something I think is worthy of a youtube clip........


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (McVanagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McVanagon* »_
I'm not sure I can speak for everyone, but that's something I think is worthy of a youtube clip........

+1


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (vanaman)*

+2 (I need a volunteer to hold the camera)









Got a great deal on a set of 993 twin turbo rotors, pads and bolts...
Getting it all in line for when I get the hubs...soon I hope.


----------



## Time4Corrado (Aug 21, 2002)

Nice Stoppers !


----------



## Der T4 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (Time4Corrado)*

Eric -
Canada Junky is right, they did have them for the 4 door Tri Star and the rear bumper. I think Rich at OEM Plus may have a set of these he got for his and never put on. PM him!


----------



## max44 (Oct 27, 2006)

how do u finance all these things u do and get? I'm still a kid about to go to college and this is straight up awesome!








Love to see the burnout clip






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (max44)*

I couldn't help myself...








If you're going to do this mod, you will need 2 rear bumpers. Luckily I had 1 good one and 1 bad one. 
You can see how I did it here:








I'm using fiberglass resin to tack the pieces together, then some actual woven cloth behind to strenghen it. 








Super easy!


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

I know... it's T3 disease...








I couldn't stop myself from getting this done. It's something that I really always wanted to do but never thought I had the time. 
Here it is mounted. There are a few differences between a Doka and a Vanagon. 
The rear of the Doka is square & longer than a Vanagon. So the bumper needs to be trimmed on the sides. 








Since I reinforced it from underneath, I left the paint on top. All you see are the joints. I'm going to sand it down later... after I do the side panels... Then a nice coat of red with a black stripe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Having done the bumper, and seeing how straight forward it was, I think the side panels will be done soon.


----------



## irsa76 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Looks good. Shame about the towbar though, not that I would remove it if it was me. How about doing a RHD conversion on it next


----------



## Der T4 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (irsa76)*

Looks great Eric! You should think about having a local fiberglass shop splash a mold of your bumper and side panels for sure!


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (irsa76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irsa76* »_Looks good. Shame about the towbar though, not that I would remove it if it was me. How about doing a RHD conversion on it next









The tow bar is so heavy duty that I decided to keep it. The mounts for it go into the frame about 24 inches. I've towed another T3 with it.

4 wheel alignment today! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Still working out a few little bugs...
The alt l.e.d. failed to come on this morning, so I thought that maybe a connection somewhere might be loose. I drove to get the alignment for the second time (another discovery).
Power seemed to be lower than usual when I took the Alignment tech for a ride, since he showed so much interest in the conversion. I thought maybe I was suffering from heat soak...








When I got home I loaded 400 lbs of scrap steel and Justin and I dropped it off. I was not impressed as he was with the acceleration. When I got home I decided to see if the alt was working. Multimeter showed only 12.09 vdc. (not charging). With ignition on still no led. Traced the wire all the way from the alt to T7a (plug that goes into speedo housing). Turns out that the foil backing that the plug connects to wasn't making good contact. 
So, if the light is off, it doesn't charge. Nice to know!
No codes yet! CEL still coming on at ignition on, and going off as soon as it fires. Excellent!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

did i miss somehing? how did you wire up the engine harness?
steve


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (vanaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vanaman* »_did i miss somehing? how did you wire up the engine harness?
steve

The Harness was plug-n-play since I had smallcar do it for me. I had planned on doing this one, but in favor of getting this on the road quicker...








I actually installed the harness before the engine went in. 
Alignment story:
Back when I fabbed the rear disk brakes, I rotated the hubs from their normal position, wheel cylinder up, to wheel cylinder back. What I didn't know was that there is about 2 degrees of decamber built into the bearing hub. 
So, having turned the hubs, it gave me excessive tow out. To get the alignment back into spec, I had to lengthen the inner trailing arm adjustment slot by 1/4 inch. It really wasn't a big deal since there was plenty of room to perform this mod with everything in place. There is plenty of room on the tab to enlarge the slot.
Going straight down the road now! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Schimke (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

The install looks great Eric. I can't wait to get mine done.


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanagon-S* »_ What I didn't know was that there is about 2 degrees of decamber built into the bearing hub. 
So, having turned the hubs, it gave me excessive tow out.

That's some good information. Did this cure your wheel hop issue?


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Schimke)*

I still need a volunteer to hold the camera while I practice doing the line lock burnout.








I notice that it goes straight now...also not as twitchy in the turns.
With all the rubber in the rear there's plenty of grip under hard acceleration. The rear sway bar is a must. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## travisandcindy (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

"I still need a volunteer to hold the camera while I practice doing the line lock burnout. "
I'll do it. I'm in Medford about 230 miles south. It should only take you 2 hours to get here right?
Man, this project is making me want a Vanagon again. 
later,
Travis


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (travisandcindy)*

if anyone wants to help get me there ill definitely hold a camera.
steve


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (vanaman)*

I'm trying out a Project-zwo grill that I brought back from Belgium last year. It's got projector style headlights. definitely something you don't see everyday. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

looks cool escept for the yellowish tint around the projector.
steve


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (vanaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vanaman* »_looks cool escept for the yellowish tint around the projector.
steve

That's how they're made... yellow ring inside. I think it's some type of diffuser.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

I dig it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spaeth (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

The grill looks cool but I think the look would work better if you lost the big Hella's and either went with the Projekt Zwo fog lights or an SA lower grill. That would really keep those rectangles going and look super cool.
Craig


----------



## irsa76 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (spaeth)*

Yeah I was thinking the P-zwo fogs and the rectangle Marchals, can't remember the model and my brochure is in the shed. Or maybe a quad round grill like on your Syncro with the Hellas.


----------



## Der T4 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (irsa76)*

I think it's a rare & cool mod. I'd ditch the Hellas and the roll bar. I think the Tri Star is way too euro and you should keep going in the direction your going and put the Hellas on the round light Vanagon. I also agree on the P Zwo fog lights and smoked blinkers!


----------



## Time4Corrado (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Der T4)*

I agree the roll bar could probably go away, but driving at night at over 140 mph requires a lot of light. So for safty sake I'd keep the Hella flame throwers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Time4Corrado)*

No.1 comment today at Subiefest2 here in Portland: err how does the IC get any airflow?
Yeah, I'm working on it... I'm looking for some type of side scoops. Weather permiting I'm running with the rear hatch off. 
There definitely is not as much air flow in the Doka as there is in a standard Vanagon. I might be forced to go with a water to air IC.


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

for the intercooler couldnt you just put some louvers in the hatch lid?

steve


----------



## spaeth (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (vanaman)*

You could run a large snorkel plenum up the bed and then have the snorkel intake itself stick up over the cab. THAT WOULD BE COOOL! ; ) I have seen a few photos of the old Fiat X19's with this setup.
Craig


----------



## Der T4 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (vanaman)*

Eric -
Are you going to paint the Tri Star? If so, I'd weld in the big side vents from a Vanagon in the rear most section of the quarter panels and then make scoops. The IC would get great flow!


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: (Der T4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der T4* »_Eric -
Are you going to paint the Tri Star? If so, I'd weld in the big side vents from a Vanagon in the rear most section of the quarter panels and then make scoops. The IC would get great flow!

gaaaack!!! noooooo! that would look hideous IMO and trash the integrity of the vehicle's aesthetics..
if you want to add more airflow, just add a few louvers from a AIRCOOLED DOKA. the waterboxer dokas only have one set of louvers on each side. the aircooled T3 dokas have 3 sets...on each side. that would give you plenty of airflow, and not comprimise the rarity of the truck.
in fact, the average person wouldnt even notice..

can anyone post up pics of an aircooled T3 doka??
chris


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (jordanvw)*









there you go.

steve


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (vanaman)*

I actually found some of those louvers. Here's my thought... I was thinking along Craigs idea, but not quite over the cab, just in the bed, no higher than the gates thaty way you couldn't see it.
I tried a side scoop yesterday that forced air into the louver, it fell off when I hit 100...







(double stick tape not strong enough).


----------



## olydoug (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Could you put a duct in the wheel well? That way you wouldn't be able to see it from the outside. That might throw a lot of dirt and stuff into the engine compartment though. you could put a metal mesh over the hole to keep large debri out. my 2 cents.


----------



## tomasepley (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (olydoug)*

i was planning to put an ic on the driver side of my doka, essentially covering the opening betwen the louvered section and the engine bay. Two small fans on the backside of the ic might work well to pull cool air in from the outside. Also planning to run the intake on the passenger side as close to the louvers as possible. This is all going to need a good deal of custom tubing and might actually be too much plumbing length - i need to get around to mocking it up some time.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (tomasepley)*

There really isn't much room to run things in there due to the bed longitudinal support beams.
















I was also looking at NACA style ducts, but the issue is plumbing the ducted air under that beam and to the IC.


----------



## irsa76 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

I saw this set up at the Kombi Klub Easter picnic yestersay. WRX powered rat bay. Excuse my 2 yr old's head.








The Water to air intercooler is the best bet though. A mate of mine runs one on his 1JZ powered Toyota pickup. 


_Modified by irsa76 at 3:44 PM 4-9-2007_


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (irsa76)*

That's pretty funky. 4" plumbing pipe.
Found this on e-bay...


----------



## irsa76 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

http://www.pwr.com.au/coolers_ltoa.html
My mate runs this.


----------



## team717 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Vanagon-S)*

If you still have the Transmission,







I know alot of people who looking for them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Crankey (May 30, 2006)

*Re: Tristar - STI (team717)*

ok, feel free to laugh me off the planet...but what about these in reverse ? I agree, blasphemy...but I think they might fit in place of the stock vents...


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Crankey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crankey* »_ ok, feel free to laugh me off the planet...but what about these in reverse ? I agree, blasphemy...but I think they might fit in place of the stock vents...










please no JC Whipme stick on hood scoops







im sure eric doesnt want his TriStar to look like something out of the Fast and Frivolous


----------



## Schimke (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Tristar - STI (jordanvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jordanvw* »_
please no JC Whipme stick on hood scoops









Man, no offence but if you don't recognize what car those came off of, well......... all I can say is you missed out on a great era.







(Not that I am suggesting that Eric should run them or anything







)


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Schimke)*

those are actually not that bad... look at the ones I found...

























69 baracuda


----------



## themagician (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Vanagon-S)*

... the 'cuda scoops would be cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwsyncroguy (Apr 6, 2004)

I vote for the water to air type and keep the exterior clean.
Theres photos of two types on 
http://www.vwrx.com/
....a massive truck type installed underneath the van with fans and Kevin's compact round cannister type installed in the engine bay.
Warren


----------



## J_Westy (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (vwsyncroguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsyncroguy* »_I vote for the water to air type and keep the exterior clean.
Theres photos of two types on 
http://www.vwrx.com/
....a massive truck type installed underneath the van with fans and Kevin's compact round cannister type installed in the engine bay.
Warren

Me too! 
Don't go "Too Fast / Too Furious" on the TriStar


----------



## tomasepley (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanagon-S* »_There really isn't much room to run things in there due to the bed longitudinal support beams. I was also looking at NACA style ducts, but the issue is plumbing the ducted air under that beam and to the IC. 

yeah, looks like you are right. my doka has some particleboard / foam covers in that area which i haven't pulled out. Guess those frame rails are hanging out behind there!
I'm going to look into the water / air barrel type - seems like that will fit well.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Crankey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crankey* »_ ok, feel free to laugh me off the planet...but what about these in reverse ? I agree, blasphemy...but I think they might fit in place of the stock vents...

















Those vents would never work. The T3 has no hood for the TransAM decal that comes with them:












_Modified by McVanagon at 5:17 PM 4-16-2007_


----------



## Crankey (May 30, 2006)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Vanagon-S)*

heh, see I've noticed the some new American SUV has copied the Land Rover side vents and a while back I'd thought this Trans Am vent could fit on a DC with the cut out corner fitting next to the rear wheel arch. the shape of it seemed like it'd suck up more air than the three vents provided.
I bought a set a while back thinking I could set them into the side of a ford econoline pickup just behind the door, also nesting it near the fender arch to increse air flow through the engine/rad. never found the right truck though. (not that I want to sell mine)
if nicely done, I do think they'd look cool. but I can't see doing it to such a nice truck, only if restoring a rusty/wrecked DC. I didn't say chrome them or paint flames comming out








I would say I think a subtle mod like this would looka heck of alot nicer than some of that swoopy fiberglass flair/skirts sets I've seen.
the cuda ones there arn't too bad, but IMHO, they're too rounded and don't fit as well with the shapes of the T3/DC the Trans Am ones could be set in totally flush,or have that edge poping out a tad.
whatever you do, good luck ! thanks for sharing your project










_Modified by Crankey at 8:25 PM 4-12-2007_


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Crankey)*

I just got back from a test ride at 90% of the capability of the Tristar. I threw a code in the middle of the romp, P 461, fuel level sensor. Pretty common for these things. 
A couple of issues that I need to address:
Front brakes (factory) faded out a little at the end.
The transaxle is making a strange noise, I think it's the ring and pinion, but not sure yet. The G50 was an unknown condition used unit. It sounds like marbles loose inside the case when I'm either on the gas or if I compression brake, in the middle of the two it makes less noise. I'm wondering if I have a limited slip in it... Last line lock burnout, I spun both the rear wheels... I've heard that they can be noisy.
Axle / CV's are still clicking. I have a set of sway-away axles coming Monday, so this might be fixed.


----------



## Time4Corrado (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Vanagon-S)*

If both wheels spin in the same direction when the wheels are off the ground it would be a limited slip unit. If one goes in the opposite direction it's a standard unit. 
I had an 87 Carrera with a G50 and it was very quite. You might concider having it rebuild with trick gearing and a nice Quafe.


----------



## brent_weide (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (vwsyncroguy)*

Eric:
Sure seems like an Air To Water Inter Cooler setup would make your life a lot easier.
In preparation for my WRX project, I picked up 25' of 3/4" heater hose, a 3/4" inlet electric pump, and if you'll remember, my JDM WRX came with the stock black top mounted AWIC.
If do go this way, consider using the pumps that are upgrade replacements for the Ford F100 Lightning trucks. They're rated at the highest throughput and lowest noise. Here's some info on them:
Johnson CM30P7-1 Magnetic Drive Centrifugal Pump 12V 1 $95.00 USD
All the best,
Brent


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (brent_weide)*

Thanks for the info! I'm toying around with adding a fan first. 
I got a set of Bilstein heavy duty shocks today. For $279 shipped (ebay). I can't believe what a difference they make! Thanks to Time4Corrado for the "cut the bump stop" mod for the front shocks. It really does make a huge difference. The combination of H&R, bilstien, and Addco sway bars has turned this into a real tran*SPORT*er!


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

very nice


----------



## max44 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (gtiboy66)*


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (max44)*

Brake adapter update!
Here's a few shots of one of the adapters...


----------



## Der T4 (May 20, 2003)

Nice Eric! How are the hubs coming along?


----------



## Time4Corrado (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Killer, I need to try those on my 996 calipers. I bet they would work. Can't wait to see the hubs ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Time4Corrado)*

I opted to ditch the Projeckt Zwo grill, and keep the headlight washers.
This way, I use my cool grill spoiler!


----------



## Der T4 (May 20, 2003)

Good Call, I like it better than the P Zwo!


----------



## Time4Corrado (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ditto with Der T4 on the other grill option...


----------



## WRX_weekender (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Vanagon-S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanagon-S* »_I just got back from a test ride at 90% of the capability of the Tristar. I threw a code in the middle of the romp, P 461, fuel level sensor. Pretty common for these things. 


Eric, please let me know if you have a good way of faking out the P0461 code. Are you feeding the ecu with the actual fuel level signal, or just a fixed signal for the level? I get that code occasionally in my 2003 wrx vanagon, but I've never been able to figure out what conditions trigger it. 
/Bryan


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Tristar - STI (WRX_weekender)*

Bryan, The P0461 code is a strange one. I really haven't been able to fool it yet. I'm talking to some guys at PDX tuning about it, they claim they can flash the ECU and delete it. I'll let you you know.
I threw an odd code today, p244, P0244 
Wastegate control solenoid valve malfunction (high input) 
I was pulling away from a BMW 325 (quickly) and I heard a loud pop, CEL came on right away. Power dropped initially, but then came back.
Never had anything like that before...


----------



## spaeth (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Vanagon-S)*

"I was pulling away from a BMW 325 (quickly)"
I would love to have a picture of the BMW driver's face at that point. I really like the look of the front with the squirters and the grill fairing. NICE!
Craig


----------



## Switchblade550 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Vanagon-S)*

Sounds beastly, you have to get us some burnout and action shots of this thing. Have you thought about taking it to the track like you did with your WRX Vanagon?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Vanagon-S)*

More and more you are having a direct influence in my desire to purchase a Vanagon, Eric. 
Hopefully this year. Bring this beast by the shop, I'll hold your camera for you. I'm jealous.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Tristar - STI ([email protected])*

Just got back from the first major long distance trip, Syncro de Mayo. I traveled about 1800 miles total with only one major issue. After arriving in San Francisco I noticed a loud clicking noise coming from the right rear. Inspection of the cv's showed a little grease on the inside of the trailing arm. Once the axle was removed, I was able to see why the clicking was so loud... no grease!
Somehow, the grease dried up, or went somewhere...








I re-greased the cv's and voila, noise gone. My guess is that the cv grease that came with the cv's was bad. The new stuff I put in was way more liquidy than the original grease.
Here's a pic showing what rpm's I turn at cruising speed.








It's holding up to my abuse so far!


----------



## Mr. Ninja (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Vanagon-S)*

dang eric, i haven't even checked on your progress in awhile! great to see that its on the road! perhaps i'll have to get my door banged into again so you can bring me up another one







and i can get a ride!
or maybe i'll wait till i get done with me VR6 swap and we can both take testdrives







....i'm hoping to be done with it in the next week or so...its mid progress right now... motors ready to go in, hanging on the hoist in the garage, but i've been busy with work and not time for wrenching








lemme know when/if you're up this way again soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## themagician (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Mr. Ninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Ninja* »_
lemme know when/if you're up this way again soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

]
... maybe the VW spring meet in Enumclaw? How about a T3 GTG there?


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Tristar - STI (themagician)*

See you guys there! I don't think I'll be swapping but I'm down for a GTG. Do you think we could take over a corner of the show with T3's?
http://www.northwestvwclub.org...t.htm


----------



## 1.8T Reflex GTI (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Vanagon-S)*

It was nice seeing your Tristar at SdM.


----------



## aging_fleet (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Tristar - STI (1.8T Reflex GTI)*

I'm late to the party, but I just stumbled upon this thread. That is one badass Doka. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Tristar - STI (CowtownDub)*

Thanks!
A little update...
I changed the fluid in the G50 to what the Porsche crowd recommended, to Swepco 201. Compared to the Royal Purple synthetic I started with, this stuff is really sticky.
Completed the first oil change... already traveled 3000 miles! 
I picked up a 2.5 subie engine yesterday and was driving home with it in the back when a guy on a sportbike was trying to keep up. I had to slow a little in the corners because I only had 1 strap on the engine.
On the straights he got smaller in the rearview mirror. When we finally got to a stop light he pulled up to the window, his eyes wide open he said "dam that thing is fast!"







I wanted to tell him that I could have gone faster if I wasn't carrying the engine!








Who's going to spring meet?


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Vanagon-S)*

Will please quit updateing this. everytime i read im one step closer to buying a vanagon and sti motor.

steve


----------



## themagician (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Vanagon-S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanagon-S* »_Who's going to spring meet?

I'm planning on attending (albeit vanagon-less at the moment ... planning on fixing that condition!).
... hope the rest of the great NW T3's can make it too.


----------



## dubtek5505 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

im sure someone mentioned it already but this is craZy! also, sti intercoolers are known to get heat soaked even in sti's so idk maybe a methenol sprayer idk. still this thing is crazy


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (dubtek5505)*

Heat soak... From what I've seen, Subaru did a great job of adding a huge scoop on the hood. How much air actually travels through the scoop, through the IC, and through the engine compartment? I'm betting not much. Look how tight the IC is to the firewall and how much space is open behind the IC. There's no where for the air to go.
I've been experimenting with a closed hatch, and an open hatch. Closed results in major heat soak. Opening the hatch (top cover) is amazing. The IC is always just barely warm to the touch even when running the engine hard for over 15 min. Ambient temp at around 70 degrees. I know it's hard to believe...









Here's the real news!
Brake parts are finished!!!!!
Todd did a fantastic job. I'll hopefully be installing these tomorrow.
























The kit completely replaces the front rotors with my hubs. The new hubs use Vanagon bearings, and have custom hats for the 993 TT rotors. More pics to come! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

so do you have all the designs and everything for producing them? 
If i ever get another vanagon i want those.
steve


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (vanaman)*

Yes! I should be producing a kit soon. I have an extra kit available now, 3 are already sold.


----------



## Der T4 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Beautiful parts Eric, I want to see them installed! Rears are on correct?


----------



## Time4Corrado (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Time4Corrado)*

Nice Hubs ! I want a set... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vanagonluvr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Vanagon-S)*

I was lucky to have a ride in this thing at SDM, WHolly intercoolers batman! that was as fast as my 911! And Eric knows how to drive too. Too bad there were 4 of us in the cab, I bet it would really hul balls with 2! 
Thanks Eric.
Chris IN VT


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Tristar - STI (vanagonluvr)*

Hey Chris, you made it home!
I did some test fitting this afternoon. 








It all fits very very well. I'm still waiting on some hardware before I can bolt these on.


----------



## 91whitewolfsburg (Nov 10, 2005)

wow this is awesome looks like i need to start saving for another project.


----------



## edubA2seattle (Sep 13, 2001)

wow, never seen a tristar before. neer seen one with an STI motor either.
can you break down the differences between:
Tristar
Doka
Transporter


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (edubA2seattle)*

Sure, Transporter, is the just the name VW gave the T3 series. It comes in many forms.
Single cab, double cab, panel, highroof panel, passenger, etc.
The "Doka" is short for "doppel Kabine" German for double cab.
The Doka's came in several different trim levels. 90% of them were commercial trucks. Then came the more spiffy models, like the "Magnum", the "Jagdwagen" (hunters edition), and the "Tristar".
The Magnum has only 3 doors, it came with a similar interior as the Tristar, except that it was not fully insulated, and did not have arm rests.
The Jagdwagen, was a very limited production. Only a handfull are known to exist. 
The Tristar, came in 2 variations, the 2wd, and the syncro. Both have the same trim level. 4 doors, sliding rear windows finished in black, gate latches are also finished in black. The cabins are fully insulated just like the passenger vans of the same era, with a headliner that extends down and around the rear window. The rear seats are contoured, and the floors are fully carpeted instead of rubber mats.
Padded dashboard, rear window defrost, special map lights, map pockets behind the front seats. 
There are tons more details that I'm sure I missed, but that gives you an idea. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

New brake pic...
This is pretty much a mock up, I did drive it with the new brakes...wow


----------



## J_Westy (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Eric,
I just noticed the Tristar in the background... Why R U selling the LT?


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (J_Westy)*

It needs a new home...
If you know somebody that needs an LT, I make good deal to them! (Borat)


----------



## travisandcindy (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

come on!!!!!!! that thing needs porsche 18's, big brakes and a w12 engine swap. no wait.....that 650hp twin-turbo w12 that is in that gti, yeah thats it.
later,
travis


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (J_Westy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J_Westy* »_Eric,
I just noticed the Tristar in the background... Why R U selling the LT?









i thought i had seen it all.... that thing is insane.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (The Hustler)*

I'd rather do one of these... Less top heavy.


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

thats awesome.. what kind of motor do they have??


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

LT in America? Last time i saw one was back in 1999 in Russia.


----------



## Westyrcp (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (EUROBORA8V)*

There was one in Texas a while back - just a cargo van - and also a few years ago saw a fully camperized LT near Stevenson, WA, which is near Portland, OR. But not very common to be sure.
I saw Eric's up close recently and it was really nice - even a shower. Great for those who don't want a larger US camper and want to stand out in a crowd. Overall slightly smaller than a Rialta but seemed like it had more interior room.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Westyrcp)*

Attended my first "friday night drags" tonight. Just to see what it would do. There was only one other VW in sight, a Passat 1.8t .
I didn't push it too hard, but managed a 15.1 1/4 mile at about 92mph. 
Not great, but it's just the begining







I didn't want to break anything since I need to drive it. I have to say that it's more impressive as a road car than a dragster. Sure it's quick off the line, but it's more impressive being thrown into some curves going fast.


----------



## Switchblade550 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Hey thats not a bad time at all, especially for a brick like these things. With your trap speed you could have probably gotten it a bit lower ET if you did want to push it but I can understand why you wouldn't want to risk it. 
I remember you ran something like a 14.6 in Vanagon S right? What do you think the weight difference is between the two? 
Both are awesome, makes me wish I had the money to do something like that to mine but I've taken long enough still trying to piece together my rebuilt waterboxer. 
Any thoughts on your next project?


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Switchblade550)*

Just a little update...
Take a look at the bumpers! 
















and I added a little intake air scoop to help with the intake air temps. I can really tell the difference.
























Extra credit to those who can tell me where this scoop came from!











_Modified by Vanagon-S at 8:15 PM 7-15-2007_


----------



## TeamTHP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Extremely cool build!


----------



## TeamTHP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanagon-S* »_Heat soak... From what I've seen, Subaru did a great job of adding a huge scoop on the hood. How much air actually travels through the scoop, through the IC, and through the engine compartment? I'm betting not much. 

You would be suprised how much air the scoop will pull in. I was. A few days back I was cruising along on the highway, when I saw a chip bag floating along in the air in front of me, about 20 feet up. The closer I got the lower it came... I thought damn this thing is gonna hit my windsheild (no biggy). But at the last second it dropped like 3 feet and got sucked right into the scoop.. Kinda wild. Either way, these cars do have issues with heat soak, especially at the drag strip. Have you thought about using the stock STI's IC water mist system? When I went to the strip it was 95+ deg out, so I but Ice in the "tank" and it seemed to help a lot so long as I remembered to use it..


----------



## proflounderer (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Not sure what the scoops are made from, but the smart money will be on Home Depot. It looks similar to the hood scoop from a GTO, just smaller.


----------



## Switchblade550 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

I can't quite place where the scoops are from either. However if you ever decide to sell this amazing creation it is best I am not informed as I will be hitting up every bank I can find to get a loan to buy it. Bumpers look awesome, keep up the good work!


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

IM'd you-saw you on Hwy. 26 about a month and a half ago ish.
Just seeing this thread for the first time and just read through all 9 pages. 
This thing is *SICK!* I knew it had some sort of turbo boxer engine in it from the sound it made when you got on it flew past me up by the Sylvan exit. I was telling all the guys back at work that I had just seen the fastest Vanagon I'd ever dreamed of seeing. Seeing something with the aerodynamics of a brick move like that is very impressive and I'm glad you've got the brakes to reign it back in when needed.
Sweet project man!!!








If you can, you should show it up at Waterwagens-the end of the month.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (evil-e)*

Here's a clue for the scoop... it's a Porsche part...


----------



## Switchblade550 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

944 side mirror?









edit: or some variation of front engine Porsche, but I liked the picture. 


_Modified by Switchblade550 at 9:15 PM 7-15-2007_


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Switchblade550)*

LOL! I totally forgot about that web site!
Yeah, that's it. Luckily enough there was a hole where I mounted the scoop (mirror housing). The guy that was trying to import my Tristar added the US rear side marker lights. 
I made the hole a little bigger. I can hear the turbo spool up now, I couldn't before.


----------



## Time4Corrado (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Nice sccops. Flag mirrors are so cheap now they are almost free. Easy bolt on mod. I like. Might have to pop for a set for my bus. 
Did you repaint the whole Truck ? Looks nice with the red bumpers. 
Funny, I have all my cladding off. Fixing some cracks and chips. Going to repaint them. Shot primer today.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Time4Corrado)*

It's the same old paint, just a little wax. The camera angles hide so much!
I'm really surprised how well the paint has held up over the years. The po must have really taken care of it. 
I originally used fiberglass resin in my attempt to fab the rear bumper. A friend of mine allowed the rear gate to fall and hit the bumper causing it to come apart. Good thing actually, because it showed me that resin was not what's needed to hold the bumper together.
Another friend (Joe, from DJM) sold me a product from Wurth, that is designed to bond plastic together. Since the bumper is actually plastic.
It didn't take long at all since I had already made the cuts and fitted the whole thing.


----------



## sumfoo1 (Apr 10, 2006)

if you were to put a backward facing scoop in the bed of that thing you would get tons of airflow through it with proper placement. (airflow along the bed is typically backwards)


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (sumfoo1)*

Eric is that the refection of ANOTHER Vanagon with Porshe alloys I see in that second bumper pic?
C'mon man, Glutony is a deadly sin you know.








Your projects are an inspiration, top notch work my man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (the-vwjedi)*

Yep, it's an 85 Canadian Doka. The engine is going back in this week. It has a JDM STI engine mated to an automatic trans. Quick but not fast! (well not like the Tristar).


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

That's what colour my truck used to be. And if I keep taking it to the carwash, it will be beige again soon.
I'll be the first to offer a negative comment. I don't like the new vents. It's the first thing I've seen you do that looks tacked on. I understand that they're functional, but I think they looked added on. Still, amazing truck.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (iamsuperdan)*

Closed track run just to show you how crazy fast this thing is. Notice the tach still has plenty... 
This was in 5th gear only. I ran out of track before I ran out of rpm's.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjKprNmiD00


----------



## Time4Corrado (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

You should replace the speedo or look into having it recalabrated. Did you run the GPS to see just how fast you were actually going? Nice run ! Do the sway bars help the stability at speeds no http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Vanagon has never seen before !


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Time4Corrado)*

The sway bars do help, but I think the biggest difference was the Bilstiens. The speedo is very close =/-1mph. I have a radar van parked in front of my house about 4 times a week. He uses k band and has a display so you can see your speed as you pass. It's spot on at 40mph. I think it has more error as you climb past 100.
Back in May, we used the GPS for Syncro de Mayo. It was pouring rain the whole way. It showed we hit 125. I really didn't want to push it with that much water on the ground. My passenger was a little nervous also.


----------



## Time4Corrado (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

I don't question the accuracy, just that it only goes up to 100 mph. You need 180 mph ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS transporter (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (Time4Corrado)*

I've read this entire thread and have to compliment you Eric - nice work.
I don't want to hijack this but, I've got to ask after my 2,800 mile maiden trek and several months of ownership bliss, what is the best direction to make my Westfalia brake better and handle better? Right now it's plain scary. Looks like I need to subscribe to the big brake and phat tire club first... I've PM'd yaa Eric about my Qs... and will start a new thread,
TIA
Thompson


----------



## RS transporter (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (RS transporter)*

The video was nuts! Looked like my old '76 Carrera 3.0 flat out. Yes, speedo upgrade is in order for you.
ps... BTW, love the Mini tucked in the corner!


_Modified by RS transporter at 7:54 PM 8-9-2007_


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (RS transporter)*

I've got a white face speedo that I had specially made that gets rid of the odo reset button. The numbers just sweep around back to the limiter pin. 
I bought a dash section out of a Carrera recently. I want to use the speedo from the 964, since I already have the G50's speedo pickup.
From the 911 dash'd T3's I've seen, they all have an issue with switch placement since the headlight switch no longer fits where it was.
It would be cool to do the entire 911 setup... Ignition switch on the left, pull style switches etc.


----------



## RS transporter (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Good idea! 911 style old skewl pull switches, ignition on the left. You must never sleep - always dreaming up new ways to make it trick - perfect.
I really like the early Porsche three spoke wheel you've got on there! Schweet. I'm using one just like yours for my electrical cord hanger in my garage... duho. I might need to bolt on my 968 Club Sport wheel I've got, now that I've seen your video. Although, a 360mm dia might be a little small. I might need to yank the 911 wheel off the garage wall afterall.


----------



## danocox (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (RS transporter)*

I just bought an sti. I would like to pick your brain on the tranny you used. I dont think my tranny would last one drive with my engine. it will be pushing 400 hp and I think that it will fall apart. man that tri-star is the coolest thing I have ever seen. if I ever am in you neigborhood I would like to stop by. too cool for school


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (danocox)*

Dan,
You have a couple of choices for transaxles. There are 2 different length G50's. I'm not 100% sure, but the short version might fit without having to do what I did with the sub frame. Mine is the long version.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Been a while since I've had to do anything but, I just can't leave it alone.
These finally arrived... wooohooo!








They have a wrap on them, I guess to prevent the paint from chipping off when the spring collapses.








I put the canopy on in the winter. You could always faintly see what logo originally was on the side. I decided to put it back to see...


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Translation?


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (iamsuperdan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamsuperdan* »_Translation?

I tried running it through a translator, this is the nearest I can get...
Ett ( One ) Sanerings ( demolition ) fortag (company ) trestand ( three sided )...
One three sided demolition company?
Maybe one of our Swedish forum members can do better?


----------



## Time4Corrado (Aug 21, 2002)

I would imagine the sleve in the coils is to quit them down when compressing. I have seen that on lots of coil sprins at an OEM level. Please do a before and after measurements. I am really wanting those springs, do you need to run short stroke front shocks?


----------



## WBX MAN (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*









I'm not swedish, but danish is very close to swedish
You are rigth about the first part..
Trestad is a town ! 
"stad" = town


----------



## hege (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

A renovation company in Trestad.
Like already mentioned, Trestad is a name of a town and it has probably had some history in something with wood (Tre being slang for Trä?).
Demolition would be much more cool though...


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (hege)*

Way cool, thanks for translating!
I'll look for the town now. I have more faint logo's on the door, but for another comany in the town of Vanersborg.

Update on the springs:
They're in, 100 miles today, definitely firmer. The rear springs are more noticeable than the front. Way less squat under hard acceleration. Worth $500? yes. The combination of the Bilstien HD's and the H&R cup springs works extremely well. I notice that the front spoiler on the Tristar doesn't scrape coming up the driveway, eventhough I'm 1.5 cm lower. The springs don't compress as much or as quickly. I originally was hesitant to put these on because I thought I would scrape more.


----------



## Time4Corrado (Aug 21, 2002)

squat under acceration, this does not compute to my Vanagon...
I sure wish H & R would market the green springs in the USA. I just dont think they should cost double the price of the red springs, springs are springs already !


----------



## Time4Corrado (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Time4Corrado)*

I spoke to H & R today at SEMA and they said they do not import the Green "Cup" springs for the Vanagon because they do not meet US height regulations. Sounded like bunk to me.








They said and US distributer should be able to source them though.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Time4Corrado)*

Wow, the Sport version was only rated at a 60mm drop, and the Cup's are only 45mm... 
Another thing that I noticed with the Cup's... no clanking as they try to seat for about the first 300 miles like the Sport version does.
Keep us updated on price if you manage to get a set.


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (Time4Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Time4Corrado* »_I spoke to H & R today at SEMA and they said they do not import the Green "Cup" springs for the Vanagon because they do not meet US height regulations. Sounded like bunk to me.








They said and US distributer should be able to source them though.

When it comes to bumper hieght regs, there's no messing around or wiggle room. I had to deal with this all the time when I was working for Porsche. All North American Porsches sit roughly an inch taller than the rest of the world, due to bumper height regulations. This is also why the factory Sport Suspension package doesn't lower the car. However, all European components are easily available through any Porsche dealer. Order the springs for $1000 and now your NA Porsche is identical to an ROW Porsche. 
I didn't know that affected aftermarket too.


----------



## porker buzz (May 30, 2007)

the cup kits as you call them are rated as 55mm and 80mm and 55mm front and back you can tell which kits you have due to the paint markings on springs,,


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Might I reccomend a simple water sprayer to help with your IC heat soak issues. Even with the hood scoop the IC's location above the hot motor and turbo leads to heat soak...let alone in your selaed bay I can't imagine what your IAT's are.
I made one for my WRX using a Saturn washer reservoir and pump, and 2 garden misters from Wal Mart. Wire it all up with a moment switch and relay and blammo! Mist it down before you pull away from a light, or as you're sitting in traffic and let the evaporative cooling do the trick. For a bit extra kick mix in a bottle of isopropel alcohol in with the water. The whole thing can be built for under $20 and is well well worth it.
Awesome build by the way!


_Modified by Shawn M. at 1:30 PM 11-9-2007_


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

if you still have access to the donor car it came with an IC sprayer set up...


----------



## the_mack55 (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Wow.... Funny that you first stated "you find what you're looking for when you stop looking"!!!!! Couple month ago, I was so in need of almost everything you didn't use from the STI!!! I actually didn't read the whole 10 pages so I don't know what you did with all the body, interior and brakes, but I would have loved you if I had found you two month ago!!!!!!!
Anyway this is a SICK built bud!! Keep it up.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dr logo (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Vanagon-S)*

eric,
You still have the doka for sale?


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Tristar - STI (dr logo)*

Yes I do. Check your IM.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Vanagon-S)*

For your viewing entertainment.... turn down the volume, the digi camera's mic was sensitive to wind noise.








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nb0bRirjMpw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdUO6dtTxVk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: Tristar - STI (Vanagon-S)*

Great videos Eric! You need someone like Vanna White or Halle Berry to be the one that jumps in the truck after they turn the camera on.








So I would assume that the 2wd springs wouldn't work in a 4wd vanagon/tristar application? My truck is out of the bodyshop now and it is either "up" or "down" decision time for me.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Tristar - STI ([email protected])*

The Syncro has a strut arrangement up front, vs the 2wd which is conventional perch & A arm set up. I don't know anyone who has lowered a Syncro yet.
I'd go up just a little... maybe an inch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Time4Corrado (Aug 21, 2002)

Camera was really stable. What kind of mount did you use ?


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Time4Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Time4Corrado* »_Camera was really stable. What kind of mount did you use ? 

It was just something I whipped up using a piece of steel bar and some electrical tape.
I' really like to get more engine sound and less wind noise.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Is it possible to connect an external mic to the camera and disable the built-in one? 
Running a small microphone into the engine compartment (or just into the side vent) would cut down on the wind noise and (hopefully) pickup more buttery interior sounds...


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*

Camera is a Cannon Powershot A560. No external mic jack...








I tried putting tape over the mic holes, but it seems the mic still picks up the air sound...

**NEWS**
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PDX tuning did a reflash of my ECU today. Stage 2. They deleted my one and only code, P0461 (fuel level sensor).
According to their numbers, stock STI's put down 230 whp (awd). With the stage 2, in an STI, whp would be 290. The idle was increased to 825 rpm's from 700. That was my preference because I just can't hear the engine, and it occasionally stalls.
Part of the stage 2, boost is increased to about 18.5 psi.
Now, in a 2wd, it's a little different. The ECU is still in it's learning curve, but the most noticeable difference is TORQUE! yes, gobs of it. My 5th gear is now useable. In 5th, it comes on noticeably at about 3200 rpm. The 70mph to 100mph time is pretty fast now. I'm sure I've got enough to break the 140 barrier now. Time to get out the GPS.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Maybe mount the camera on the back of the doka with a mirror to look around the corner? This would get it out of the wind, but still allow it to see forward like a periscope... ??


----------



## Time4Corrado (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Heck my bus can probably do 140 down hill with a tail wind. Kilometers that is...
Must be nice to blow past 200 Kilometers with ease ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vanaguy (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanagon-S* »_I'm sure I've got enough to break the 140 barrier now. Time to get out the GPS.

Wow, I'll keep an eye on your local papers for mention of your name. Do you want flowers sent to any particular place?


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (vanaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vanaguy* »_
Wow, I'll keep an eye on your local papers for mention of your name. Do you want flowers sent to any particular place?








Think of it as a barrier, like the sound barrier. The Vanagon hits a wall and has trouble overcoming at that magical number.
The standard Vanagon I think has better aerodynamics than the Doka...


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

wow i love this truck. i will someday have one of these in my garage. along with a mk1 caddy and a mk2 golf bagged on ats classics.









haha someday is the key word.
congrats at all the great work you put into this thing though. it is truly awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanagon-S* »_The standard Vanagon I think has better aerodynamics than the Doka... 


can you explain how a vanagon is aerodynamic?









steve


----------



## km91362 (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

A tonneau cover on your Doka would be the best set up, short of doing something like this http://www.evworld.com/article.cfm?storyid=870
I've heard an empty light truck bed creates a big vortex that pushes back against the tailgate. From what little I know about aerodynamics a Doka with a cover might be better than a Vanagon because the so called base-area at the back is smaller.


_Modified by km91362 at 7:17 PM 12-1-2007_


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (km91362)*

Good read. I like the idea of belly pans. It wouldn't be too hard to cover the underside with a light semi flexible cover. 
There was a Myth-Buster show on aerodynamics of pickup trucks with the gate open or closed. I think they busted the tailgate open for getting better mileage.


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

That belly pan kinda scares me though that they show in the picture.
The heat from the exhaust system would be trapped in there.
It would be super simple though on a rear engine vehicle.
I don't think you should do it though, your Van is already fast enough.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (unimogken)*

I was waiting for the G50 to give up since It was a used unknown part. It didn't explode or anything, I just lost the 3rd gear syncro. Makes sense, 3rd is the most used gear. I'll be pulling it out soon. This is a great time to add a limited slip diff. 
I'm not looking forward to how much this is going to cost though...


----------



## Crankey (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (km91362)*

I saw a Mythbusters where they delt witht eh "tailgate down or up" issue and the air flow regarding all that.
oddly, the tailgate up won out. it seemed the wind swerled around inside the bed box and kept the main flow of air up above the bed. the main airflow went over a "pahntom" taneau cover or faring like the truck posted...


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (vanaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vanaman* »_

can you explain how a vanagon is aerodynamic?









steve

On a related topic, I had a couple of decals made for my Doka that I hadn't put on. They read: "Aerodynamics are overrated."
I think it fits.


----------



## Schimke (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Crankey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crankey* »_I saw a Mythbusters where they delt witht eh "tailgate down or up" issue and the air flow regarding all that.
oddly, the tailgate up won out. it seemed the wind swerled around inside the bed box and kept the main flow of air up above the bed. the main airflow went over a "pahntom" taneau cover or faring like the truck posted...

In 1990, Gm discovered that a half tonneau cover covering the rear half of the open bed and a closed tailgate created the best areodynamic shape when compared to tailgate open, no tailgate and a full tonneau cover with tailgate open or closed. You can see it in this picture of the Banks powered GMC Syclone that set the World record at Bonneville at over 200mph in 1990 and the first pickup to ever exceed 200 mph.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Schimke)*

What are the requirements to make a speed run at the salt flats? That sounds like fun.


----------



## Schimke (Jan 8, 2006)

At a minimum, Full cage (specs/construction depend on the particular vehicle and the ultimate speed of the vehicle), speed rated tires, onboard fire system, current rated drivers suit and helmet, sealed battery compartment, full harness, various devices attached to the suspension to help safety in the event that a bolt breaks of comes loose, extra long wheel studs, and many other detail things that I can't remember off the top of my head.
If your serious about it, get a current rule book from the SCTA and study it hard. I have seen many people make the long trek out to the salt only to fail the inspection precess and not be allowed to race without rectifying the problem first. I saw one crew hit the local home store buying up all of their sheet metal in an effort to create a firewall between the fuel cell (oh yeah, the fuel cell) and the driver. Took them 2 days to build the thing but they finally got the car to pass and made some runs.
Vehicles do not have to fit into any particular class in order to run. A vehicle can run for time/speed only, although there is no chance at challenging an official record with time/speed only runs.
Again, if your serious, look up a local SCTA official who can help you out and who will be willing to inspect your vehicle before you take it to the salt.
Bonneville is like no other place on this earth. The salt is so vast that you can actually see the curvature of the earth. Cars that are actually traveling in a straight line look as if they are making a wide arc due to this curvature. If your standing at the start line (which anyone can do), the cars just disappear over the horizon. It is something every car guy should do at least one in their lifetime. The technology and inovation of these "back-yard" builders is nothing short of amazing.

_Modified by Schimke at 10:34 AM 12-10-2007_


_Modified by Schimke at 10:35 AM 12-10-2007_


----------



## Westyrcp (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (Schimke)*

Check out the movie, "The World's Fastest Indian" although the events take place in the '60's with a motorcycle. A New Zealander modifies an old Indian and takes it to the salt for speed/time testing.


----------



## Time4Corrado (Aug 21, 2002)

Hey Eric Whats the part numbers for the Green H & R's


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Time4Corrado)*

They're here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3418263


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Schimke)*

GM did the rear-half bed cover for aero in production on the S10Electric. I believe it was a storage box.
With the deep front bumper, skinny tires, and seals btwn the bed and cab it made a big improvement in aero, but I can't find the numbers now.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (HIDGolf)*

The Tristar and I are registered for the opening day at PIR (Portland international raceway). It's a Porsche club sponsored event that they opened to everybody. 
Can't wait to see the reactions when they see a Doka going around the track with Porsches and Ferrari's! (and keeping up)








I'll be taking the canopy off...


----------



## J_Westy (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanagon-S* »_ 
Can't wait to see the reactions when they see a Doka going around the track with Porsches and Ferrari's! (and keeping up)










You've got to get us some You-tube video of that!


----------



## hege (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm so envious. Over here we have to have a Porsche VIN code on our car to participate on a Porsche club trackday... But I guess we'll have to figure something out.
Does anyone have a B32 VIN laying around?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanagon-S* »_Can't wait to see the reactions when they see a Doka going around the track with Porsches and Ferrari's! (and keeping up)








I'll be taking the canopy off... 

If it was possible, how about leaving it on and put signs about florist delivery on it? (or peting zoo, baked goods, diaper service, etc...)
The loudest the laughter, the sweeter it is when it stops.....
Porsche&Ferrari owners -















Dude in the Diaper truck -


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (McVanagon)*

The top weighs about 200lbs, I'm going to need less weight over the rear end. Although I like the idea of a diaper delivery truck passing a Ferrari !
I made a few changes recently. Since I'm going to be running topless, I wanted a little weather protection. I separated the steel plate from the aluminium top of the engine hatch cover. I'm only using the alu portion for the cover. (it's much lighter).








Just enough to allow air flow out, and covered enough to keep most of the rain out.








I still had the Corbeau seats from the last project, I mounted this last weekend. Big bolsters help keep me from sliding around in the turns.
















Here's a shot of the trailing arm showing the H&R Cup springs, Addco rear sway bar, Bilstien HD shocks, and the Sway-away axle. I've logged about 12k miles so far, still looks good under there!










_Modified by Vanagon-S at 5:39 AM 2-22-2008_


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

I would love to see the looks on their faces!!!


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

I think i might drive to SYNCHRO DE MAYO this year. 
Can i come if i dont have a bus?


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (EUROBORA8V)*

There's always room to ride in my syncro.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Thanks Eric. Where is it being held this year? 
I owe you some good Bavarian unfiltered


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (EUROBORA8V)*

Hollister hills May 2,3,4


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Perfect!
Where are you guys staying?


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (EUROBORA8V)*

A couple of little changes for the track day.








I had these Hella rotating lights in the garage... 








Wired up and ready to go!


----------



## Time4Corrado (Aug 21, 2002)

They might make you work as a safety vehicle !


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (unimogken)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unimogken* »_I would love to see the looks on their faces!!!

Another idea. Have a passenger eating something, or reading an open map while you're passing someone and their ego....


----------



## vwsyncroguy (Apr 6, 2004)

Be sure to get good videos...like the Race Taxi ones.....maybe two cameras, one pointing through the windshield,...and one pointing to the side...to record their faces as you pass by.
Warren C.


----------



## dokaman (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (vwsyncroguy)*

I went to the races and watched Eric and the Tri-Star on the track, it was great! I was not sure what was better, watching the race or listening to the peoples coments as he blew by.








Have a good day!
Justin Hall


----------



## dokaman (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (dokaman)*

Just figured out how to post pictures, so here are a few.
Enjoy!








Justin


----------



## vwsyncroguy (Apr 6, 2004)

So what were some comments.
Did Eric pass a few Porsches?
WC


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (vwsyncroguy)*

Great time, and the weather was perfect. I was in the "instructors" run group. It definitely was the fastest group. We'll just say I held my own... It was fun hearing all the comments.








The Tristar held up very well. I did manage to heat the brakes to the point where the pedal started to get soft. The Falken tires were a bit loud in the turns, but they did hold up to the abuse. I managed to go through an entire tank of fuel in 80 min of track time.








The SCCA safety crew approached me, and asked if I would volunteer the Tristar for their track events. 
A few of the pics taken by friends who showed to witness the event:
























More pics coming!


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

those fogs look awesome.
steve


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

More pics...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Out-fuching-standing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Please take time away from thinking about track-day brake pad material upgrades to enjoy it.


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

seeing those pics and then seeing your ad on thesamba make me reconsider my choice of volkswagens.
steve


----------



## vwsyncroguy (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (vanaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vanaman* »_seeing those pics and then seeing your ad on thesamba make me reconsider my choice of volkswagens.
steve

What's the Samba ad?


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (J_Westy)*

Thats awesome!
So tell us some of the comments from people there!! Heheh..

IM Sent....


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (unimogken)*

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...06696
steve


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (vanaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vanaman* »_http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...06696
steve

Hehehe, Buy it "vanaman!"


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanagon-S* »_









Do you have this larger? Would make a great desktop...


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*

Some video...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgZNdBr14So


_Modified by Vanagon-S at 11:37 PM 2-28-2008_


----------



## Time4Corrado (Aug 21, 2002)

That Porsche had noting on you !


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: (Time4Corrado)*

He only seemed to catch you under braking, then you appeared to take off again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (l5gcw0b)*

Great project and great shots!!!


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (flygliii)*

Wow, the thread still lives!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanagon-S* »_Wow, the thread still lives!

i thought that it had gotten archived


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (HIDGolf)*

The newest addition... Alu gates!
I've been hunting for a set of these for years, finally found a set in Canada. Too bad that the donor Tristar that they were on burned and was parted out.


----------



## J_Westy (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Nice addition!
R U working on anything new. Your welder has been awfully quite lately.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

are you planing on painting the additions?


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

I like the raw finish, but then I've seen a set painted and they look very nice. 
They're like a new pair of shoes, not too sure you like them at first. The contrast between the Alu and the red really changes the look.


----------



## bigfatgeek (Feb 5, 2005)

any idea how much lighter they are?


----------



## spaeth (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

It seems to me they need to be either red or black. Getting them anodized black could be a cool look. That thing is way too sweet!
Craig


----------



## VANAGON JOHN (May 9, 2006)

*Re: (spaeth)*

what's it like being top dog in the vanagon world? Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (VANAGON JOHN)*








top dog!
Nah, have you seen the race taxi lately? He's top dog in my book.
I'm just a guy with a rusty truck...


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanagon-S* »_ 
Nah, have you seen the race taxi lately? He's top dog in my book.


with that paint job, there is nothing that comes close to the race taxi


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Awesome project!


----------



## taigagreen (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Wich racetaxi do you mean? This one?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (taigagreen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *taigagreen* »_Wich racetaxi do you mean? This one?

This one.
http://www.race-taxi.ch/indexx.htm








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=powVngJ-Ljc



_Modified by McVanagon at 7:12 AM 9-2-2008_


----------



## hege (Jul 31, 2007)

Probably the lower one. The upper one is just an old retired school bus.








This "truck" has been a true inspiration.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Tristar came home!*

Long story, I sold the Tristar to a fellow in Texas, he had fun with it. He called me to say he wanted to sell it, I bought it back.

Anyway, a short flight to Texas, and a long drive home (29 hours) and we're reunited. I've got a bit of work to do to get her back in shape. She did the drive home flawlessly.


----------



## insyncro (Mar 16, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:
I love it when they come home!

How many miles are on the conversion total now?

dylan


----------



## CdnVWJunk-e (Jan 25, 2004)

Vanagon-S said:


> Long story, I sold the Tristar to a fellow in Texas, he had fun with it. He called me to say he wanted to sell it, I bought it back.
> 
> Anyway, a short flight to Texas, and a long drive home (29 hours) and we're reunited. I've got a bit of work to do to get her back in shape. She did the drive home flawlessly.



I didn't even realize you had listed it for sale. Did you sell it around the time you got your Jadgwagen? To get it back in shape, mech or physical stuff?


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

He only added 3500 miles to the clock in the time he had it. First thing he did was have it painted, when I heard that, I thought awesome! except when you see it in person... The prep work was really bad, so it's going to need a redo.

He also managed to finish off the 3rd gear syncro, and reverse as well. Other than that, it still drives pretty much the same, (fast). I really missed how easily it drives and gets up to speed.

The sale of the Tristar allowed me to TDI the Jagdwagen, that was a spendy project that might be up for sale. I'm really wanting to build a decent workshop at this point. A lift would come in handy on some of the projects I've completed working outside on the ground. 

Now that the Tristar's back, I'd like to finish some of the ideas I had for it before I sold it. I always wanted to do the Porsche gauge dash, and some interior updating. 

Eric


----------



## insyncro (Mar 16, 2004)

Poor paint prep is a bummer, sorry to hear that.

The mechanical stuff isn't that big of a deal

Yes, please get a hoist.
You do such good work, I can't believe all I have seen was done on a creeper.
Standing and seeing what you are doing is the way to go.

I'd hate to see the Jwagon go, but a shop is a good trade off.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Vanagon-S said:


> Long story, I sold the Tristar to a fellow in Texas, he had fun with it. He called me to say he wanted to sell it, I bought it back.
> 
> Anyway, a short flight to Texas, and a long drive home (29 hours) and we're reunited. I've got a bit of work to do to get her back in shape. She did the drive home flawlessly.



My hero is back!!!!!!!!!! One person i missed on Vortex. Eric, how have you been? Always follow your Youtube channel.

P.S. How interested and inclined are you to do a manual swap and/or perhaps a TDI swap into a Golf 5 (Rabbit). That is if you are and of course with compensation.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

Good stuff Eric! That paintwork isn't the end of the world. :thumbup:


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

She still has it...


----------

